# IVF Wales Nov/Dec Cyclers pt2



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  and oodles of


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just keeping the thread to know your news xx good luck all


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ditto Popsi


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Thanks for all of your support, its been invaluable. It all feel so very unreal.

 to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done sugar on being pupo

Jayne i'm on clexane. estrogen, bestone and steriods.  Also aspirin and pregnacare hope this helps

Claire hope you feel more comfortable next scan


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all

sending      to you all.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies hope everyone is OK on this horrible day.  Have loads to do, but am not venturing outside in this weather


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days, I haven't been too well. Unfortunatly after 3yrs of being symptom free, it looks like my Crohns is coming back to play. Try hard not to panic but at least it is taking my mind off 2ww. 

Sugar, congrats on your ET, sending loads of sticky vibes your way.

Claire, good luck with your next scan.

Where is everyone else at now?

Hope you are all managing to have a nice day with this horrid weather.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Josie you poor thing, I hope that it goes away soon. What do you take when it flares up - i was always on steriods but thankfully they always worked for me.

Claire hope you having a good weekend. It is foul out and cold inside   Supposed to be revising but really dont want to. Its so boring  

Queenie - how are you doing today?     Hope you are ok and having a lovely weekend.

Michelle - have you got another scan date? Hope its soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies how are you all today?

josie im sorry to hear your crohns is back, is it effected by stress

jayne im on clexane too 20mg twice and day and was on 20mg of prednisolone til 15 weeks then weaned this was for uNk cells

sugar how ya doing?

claire your so right its a rubbish day

hiya everyone else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sugar i have another scan date but like always i will keep it to myself, but i will let you all know

Josiehope you will feel better soon

Claire i don't blame you staying in, the weather is fierce here

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hi girls, 

yes it is a horrible day, washed my windows inside lol not out!!

hoovered..... and bloody knackered already...got so much more to do but hubby insists i rest.....to be honest it has been so hard today...cos i have done nothing all week.... does anyone else feel exhausted....its so draining...


only 6 more days til testing....not that im counting lol...   its worked .. there is a gut feeling today for some reason it hasnt...don no why....back to work tues.....

  trying to be used...


lots of    to all on    to you all..xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just popping in to wish you all lots of           

We are off on holiday tomorrow so I wont be posting for a week or so - but I will be thinking of you all and saying a few   

xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy have a lovely holiday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy enjoy hunni


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a great holiday taffy will this be your last hol as a couple.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you get better soon josie not long now to test day and girly pinx wishing you both lots and lots of luck       taffy have a lovely holiday bet its last one with just the 2 of you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Have a fab holiday Taffy, relax and enjoy.

Miriam - how are you and how was the Christmas shopping. I am doing ok but still have lots to buy.

Queenie - how are you doing? Hope you have had  a lovely weekend  

I had horrid AF pains this morning but they only lasted for about 15 mins - I have tried to stay calm but it scared me more than I thought it would. Got to keep the  

Have a lovely day all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar stay clam, I'm sure it's nothing.  Lots of    and    for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Claire - I have no pains at all now. Have had mild sensations of AF since ET but now I have no feelings down there at all. Hopefully its all good. 

How are you feeling about your scan tomorrow?   its good news.

Every step is such a worry.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar I'm glad the pains have gone now, it was probally due to et.

Scan is on Tuesday, as I had one on Friday.  Can feel my right ovary now, it's niggling all the time (gonna burn the wheat bag soon, think I might send DH out to get another one  ).  Trying to stay positive as I know it only takes one.  At least I'm off work this week so at least I don't have that stress to deal with.

 that we're all gonna have a good Christmas this year, lots of     to us all


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Its all about egg quality not quantity (hard to accept though) I had 3 eggs collected but all 3 fertilised so we were lucky. Sensations down there are a good sign - keep them nice and warm and they should grow lovely.

Good luck for Tuesday. The hardest thing is to stay calm and positive.

 for a sober Christmas for us all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i had af pains on the last tx so maybe a good sign.  It is quality and 3 fertilising is fab

Claire glad you can relax next week


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

A quick question, has anyone had a reaction to Orgalutran (ganirelix)?  I've started it tonight and straight after the injection it started itching, and now I have a huge red itchy lump on my leg.  It does say that this can happen in the information leaflet.  Have taken antihistamine cause I couldn't bear the itching (I did try).  Do you agree that I phone the clinic tomorrow to see what they say or wait till I go on Tuesday?

It's very quiet here today, where is everyone?

Hope everyone is OK and lots of


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Claire,

Is the injection site in your leg or has the itchy lump appeared elsewhere?

Occassional I would get red itchy lumps with Orgalutran, sometimes a few like bubble lumps where the liquid has collected under the skin but it would settle down without a need for medicating.

If you need to medicate I would call the clinic to check this and they may be able to give you some advice to ease/prevent the irritation.

Hope it settles down soon

Andrea x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Andi

No the itchy lump is where I've done the injection, so know it's the injection and nothing else.  And the lump is the size of an egg under the skin, tried not to take anything but had to sit on my hands not to scratch it, so ended up taking some of my hayfever tablets.

Think I'll give them a ring in the morning just to check before I give it again tomorrow.  Being a nurse is no good you see as we know too much (the worst reaction happens on the 2nd dose)  

Thanks again


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I would get it worse sometimes than others.  I sent Kara a pic on my phone once cos I couldn't believe the lump lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

What are we like?  Treatment messes with our heads and makes us a little  .  I must come across as being neurotic, I'm not really I'm normally very sane (I promise)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i used to get red rash of suprecur injection but it always went after a bit ... size of an egg doesnt sound good! ring tomorrow to be safe


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck everybody xx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Morning everyone, hope you are all good.

It looks like it is all over for me now, after a very bad night sleep due to AF pain I started spotting this morning. Test day isn't until Friday but there is no point kidding myself. 

Thanks for all your support and best of luck to you all.


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Quick one from me as I'm about to leave for London.  I have 5 follies on each ovary although 2 on the right were much larger than the rest so will probably be discounted.  Bad news is the fibroid is also growing again, it has doubled in size since baseline so by the time of EC they may not be able to access the right ovary anyway 

Josie, I so hope your wrong hun,   

Catch up properly tomorrow x


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh  girls,


josiejo-dont give up hun, alot of women have spotting in early pregnancy....i hope it doesnt get heavier....im not trying to give you false hope but it can still be ok, my test date is friday too and i   for us both, so try to be pssitive, rest up and make sure your not doing too much...

what colour is the spotting

Claire1- i used to have itching and i brusied really bad from my supercur injections...and the stim injections stung like anything....  cant beleive its like an egg, ask for advice...true those in the health profession really do worry more...like me....perhaps mine didnt go like an egg cos i had too much tummy fat lol...


good luck jaynee....thinking of you...xxxx


Good luck girls   lots of sticky vibes and   

xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Josiejo i had a little spotting and really bad af pains and i still went on to bfp and that has happened for all my cycles

Claire good luck

Jayne hope fibroid doesn't affect tx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Josie - try not to give up yet, lots of women bleed early in pg. Try and stay calm and wait till test date. You never know.     it gets better for you

michelle - how are you doing?

Claire - I hope you have rung the clinic, did they give you any advice. Maybe a cold compress will help with the itching. I used to get a very itchy abdomen after stimms and suprecur jabs. 

Jaynee - great news about the follies, hope they keep growing for you.

Well i am trying so hard not to think about the 2ww in a hope that the time goes by faster. Trying to make plans and focus on my exam to make the wait more bearable.

Hope everyone is good today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all this thread is moving very fast now

josie keeping my fingers crossed hun

jaynee well done hun

sugar how ya doing

claire good luck tomorrow


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Josie stay clam, it could be an implant bleed, make sure you get plenty of rest and try and keep   up ( I know it's hard for me to say). Will say a few   for you.

Sugar yes I've rung the clinic and just waiting for them to get back to me.  I'm gonna give it tonight if they don't get back to me, will just take another antihistamine tablet if itching and swelling happens again.  As it did settle after the tablet.  Hope things are going OK for you and that your getting plenty of rest and not going too  .

Jayne well done on the follicles, and I hope that the fibroid doesn't interfer with treatment.  Hope things go OK in London.

Michelle how are you?

Girliepinx good luck for Friday.

Kara how are you?  Hope work isn't to bad.

Hi to anyone that I've missed


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Claire i'm fine.  Is it suprecur that is making you itch and lumpy.  I have had lumps after and itching but never large egg sized lumps.  Hope they can sort it for you hun.  Is your scan tomorrow i hope that goes well for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire i think the antagonist can cause itching lumps, even the supre cur can

have you read through the side effects?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm glad your doing OK.

No it's the Orgalutran (ganirelix) antagonist thats causing the reaction. Yes 3rd scan tomorrow, I hope things go OK too, I'm just glad that I'm off work this week, suppose I best start to clean the house and finish Christmas shopping before ec.

Kara yes it say that 1 in 10 can have a local reaction, I'm just gonna keep antihistamines close to hand tonight in case.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire well i hope they can sort it out.  I'm not up to date with drugs sos


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like your a one in 10 hun, it might calm down as your body adjusts


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Claire- hope that it settles down for you today, it may ease with the more you have. Good luck for tomorrow, hope it is good news for you.

kara - how are you? nearly half way now, how fab  

Michelle -   again  

I am ok today - have had funny af type pains/sensations since ET so assuming that it is all ok. I am still sane but cannot guarantee that I will be by next weekend. Will probably be totally   by then. I still have that extremely strong positive feeling that this is going to work. I just keep picturing my life with a baby in it very soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im cool thanks sugar, yep almost half way woo hoo

aches and pains are pretty normal after ivf so try not to worry and focusing on the baby your gona have is great but yep you will probably be a little insane soon lol


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone, you have all given me that little bit of hope. At the moment it is only a little (sorry TMI) bit of brown blood when I wipe. So after spending most of the day being misrable I have decided to clutch at the straws, will wait until Friday and hope for the best.

Jayne, glad your scan went well but sorry to hear about your fibroid. I really hope it doesn't cause any problems at EC

Sugar and Girliepinx, I hope you are both staying sane. I thought I was doing well until this weekend.

Claire good luck with scan tomorrow and hope that you don't have a reaction to the drugs tonight.

Kara, you must be so excited.

Taffy have a great holiday.

Michelle, how are you feeling, are you managing to get much rest?


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hey there,

Thanks claire for my good luck and want to wish you luck for scan tom..... hope all is good...let us know and yes do some of the housework b4 ec cos you wont wanna do it after it.....but you maay not feel like doing much so jus do what your body is telling you to do!!!

josiejo- i was   over the weekend but getting there....meant to buy some pee sticks today whilst shopping with my mate but 4 got....so im not obsessed...may sneak one from work lol....not sure yet as that is theft...so i think i will buy one...well done you for waiting til friday...its not long now....try to rest and put your feet up...alot of girls can have some brown spotting and all is ok....fingerz crossed 4 you...i jus wanna give you some hope...sometimes you can have spotting after intercourse too...not that you may want to...

I will let you alll in 2 a lil secret....i have had intercourse once after ec and it killed...after all it was my bday....and twice since et....but the 1st time was awful as i couldnt relax...poor dh but 2nd time was a bit better.....


jaynee- fingerz crossed ec goes ok and fibroid dont get in the way....


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Josie.. Girlie.. can't reply to your PM's at the moment [ it's telling me my profile is an error??  ] so for now *girlie*, I just wanted to say good luck! Not long to go now, bute!   [I'll sort my PM's and reply properly asap]

*Josie*.. unless you're in full red flow, don't give up! I'm the last person to get anyones hopes up, but while I was on my 2ww I spent lots of time in here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213657.1095 << read back through some of these pages and you'll see SO many women had/have spotting and went on to get their BFP  Admittedly not all of them, but still maybe some of these posts could help calm you.

I was at the hospital because of af pain last night [long story] so I know how worrying af pain can be.. I've had it constantly, sometimes really nasty/worrying, since ET. They told me last night that all was well [have to have a scan Wednesday to make sure] and that often af pain can be a good sign. You musnt't give up, not yet!  Thinking of you Xx

Hi to everyone else  Hope you're all doing ok in here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girliepix its no wonder sex was a little odd your body has been through so much and then you go and poke it well not you but you know what i mean lol

SF you have blagged yourself an early scan, i assume this is at your local hospital. af pains are normal and please be aware that posting in this thread could be upsetting and this is why the the oother thread was set up hun, not being funny just making you aware


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just popping in here to say hi,

Josie, Sugar-Fairy and Girliepinx, I have everything crossed for a happy outcome for you all. If you manage to stay sane during the 2ww, you will be doing loads better than me, I went proper loopy (poor DH!). 

Claire, good luck for your scan tomorrow and for your EC Jaynee

All the best to everyone,

Sarah


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

SF a little advice STOP PANICKING.  You will drive yourself and everyone else around you mad.  AF pains are NORMAL


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Josie i never get enough rest hun.  I only took one day off through my treatment and that was for ec.  Hope you are ok and i've got everything crossed for you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope spotting amounts to nothing josie   good luck for scan claire how did jab go tonight?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Not to bad thanks Miriam.  Managed to get hold of the clinic about 4ish, and they spoke to Grace who advised to inject into the stomach rather than my leg and to continue with the antihistamines.  If it gets any worse then they will have to stop the antagonist and cancel the cycle.  I'm gonna struggle on with them, hopefully it will only be another couple of days.

Hope your OK


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello sf i hope ur af pains go away hun it must be so worrying for you.hopefully after ur scan on wednesday it will put ur mind at rest. i think the advice u gave to josie is good hun, big hugs emmaxxx

josie ,im praying for you hunnie  i hope spotting goes    

claire hope everythings ok with u hun   

michelle and kara.i think sf is entiltled to say her worries on here she was just giving some sound advice to josie, 

hugs to everyone else


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

claire so there was no big lump tonight then?...certainly dont want to end up canceling thats for sure.. seren  i even had brown discharge after my bfp and was ok i know its hard but try to stop worrying


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

A medium sized lump tonight Miriam, so hopefully less as the nights go on.  I think it may have helped that i took antihistamines just before I did the injection.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Apologies for upsetting everyone by posting in here - this will be my last. I didn't know that certain people are only permitted to post in certain areas on this thread?? It isn't like this anywhere else on FF. I've been all over this board and I've yet to come accross anyone telling anyone else where they should and shouldn't post.  I always try to remain aware and respectful - I was trying to help someone with an experience I myself just went through.. my profile here has gone a little nuts and my PM's don't work at the moment, else I would have continued my conversation with Josie there.

Thank you, ebonie  Really.. thank you for seeing what I was trying to do. 

Apologies to everyone else, sincerely. 


Josie, I can't PM you until my PM's are sorted.. hope you're ok and the spotting isn't any worse. Like I said, on that thread I've linked above, you'll find lots of stories of women spotting - it isn't necessarily a 'bad' thing, bute  Thinking of you Xx Good luck 

Take care all Xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

SF and Ebonie i did not say you couldn't post on here look back and you will see that.  By stop panicking i meant that as a real concern i know this does not help in pregnancy.  SF af is normal and on the other boards that your on they have told you the same, yes i look to.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all, hope everyone is ok today

Claire - glad your lump is getting smaller. Hope they keep getting smaller too - you are so close to Ec now. Good luck with your scan later.

Josie - brown blood is ok and perfectly normal (as everyone has said) I was told at the clinic it was only lots of bright red blood with abdominal pain that I was to worry about - hope that helps a little. I have been having AF type pains and feelings since ET though but they are lessening as the days go by. Hope it stops soon for you as I know it is such a crazy time and it doesnt help keep us sane  

Kar - how are you today? Hope you are well

Girliepinx - I havent even thought of sex yet   I am sure that DH has though   I think he is waiting for me to let him know when it is safe   Not surprised it was uncomfortable with all that poking about that EC and ET involves. Hope you are well 

SF - hope you are ok today?   your scan is a good one on Wed

Well I am now 4dpET and feeling surpisingly calm (probably just jinxed myself now   ) My mind is occupied with revision so that is helping enormously. I am dreading my exam in 3wks and I figured if I think of that then the 2ww will pass quicker, it always does when you are waiting for something you dont want than what you do. 

       to everyone


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Just a really quick message as I'm off to college. Spotting seems to have stopped so I am using every drop of energy I have on some PMA.

Will catch up later, hope everyone is good.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fab news Josie got everything crossed for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats great news josie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire didnt realise you were jabbing in your leg, thats proper brave i never have

sugar stay calm hun

josie thats fab news hunni, try and not test til friday even thouogh i know how hard it is


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning (well just)

Yes Kara was told to do the antagonist in the upper leg.  It wasn't that bad (it helps that I have some fat on them), but the stomach seems to be better with the reaction.  Hope your OK?

Sugar   that you stay clam

Josie thats great good luck for Friday

Sorry no real personals as we're about to leave for the clinic.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck at clinic claire huni


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad spottings stopped josie   hope time gets a move on for you sugar you will be loopy by the end of it   seren i dont think kara meant not to post at all in here


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i've been told i can inject clexane in my leg if i want, but there is more fat on my belly lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Today has gone so slowly it has been unbelievable. Have awful heartburn as well - have had since just after ET. And I am tired today - probably cos I have felt every minute go by  

Is it normal not to feel anything at all? I know I have two embryos on board but dont feel excited/nervous/worried etc. Maybe it is because it has been such an incredible time that it doesnt feel real. I am still totally convinced it has/is working though  

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni its great really that your not feeling anything as the 2ww can be hell for some people , well it is for me but thats maybe cause ive had loads and loads of fails.

its so good your postive as that really helps the mindset

you in work?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

We only have 3 decent sized follicles (there a few smaller ones), as the lead one is 18mm ET is booked for Friday morning.  Really not getting our hopes up  .

Sorry ladies only a short one as I'm feeling a little low at the mo.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh claire im so sorry your feeling down and i really hope there is that one special egg in there for you

hugs and love hunni


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Claire to hear you are feeling down, i hope those smaller follies catch up


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks both, feeling a little better.  Just feel like a bit of a failure, that even with the drugs I cant produce enough follicles.

Michelle you've written that you didn't respond great, how many follicles did you have?

Kara I want to say thank you for all the work you've put in for more cycles on the NHS, otherwise I'd be feeling much worse than I do know.

 that the others catch up.  Any suggestions to encourage them along


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire on my second scan i only had two follicles of decent sizes, so they stimmed me a few more days (14 days in total) and all follies had grown and all had a egg.  Sizes ranged from 21 to 7.9


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire lets hope you dont need that second cycle hunni, its something that is said over and over and got on my nerves when it was said to me on my cycle but it really really does only take one

try and stay postive hunni yet i know its so hard


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its quality not quantity i think claire   its only tuesday maybee the other foliies will grow by fri ...do you have another scan booked?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No Miriam, just to go down for et on Friday.  Did think that they may want to see me again before et but that only left tomorrow and thats really not enough time to see an improvement .  So   that just 1 more grows.

Right then ladies (trying to stay positive) what do I need to take with me on Friday?


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck for Friday Claire   that the little ones catch up for you.  Lets hope Friday is a real good day with Josie and Girliepink testing, you at EC and me   that my fibroid hasnt sucked up too much more of these hormones i'm filling myself with and is not going to be in the way of my right ovary again  

Short and sweet one from me again today sorry girls, I'm knackered from yesterdays travelling, back to work today, and then travelling to London again tomorrow.  I'm gonna try and get an early night (so long as DH is shouting at the TV too much with tonights footie )


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope fridays a real good day for you all        claire i cant remember whats needed for ec   nighty something to read incase you are waiting remember to not use deodrant or perfume thats all i can remember sorry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow ladies friday is a big day on here

jaynee fingers crossed for you

claire nightie, dressing gown, slippers what miriam says and some munchies maybe, i always eat theirs lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck everyone for friday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I pack a bag    I even took my cuddly monkey one time    but he stayed in the bag

No nail varnish or makeup


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

yes and use simple to have a shower in before hand..no hairspray...even dh had to use no products...good luck!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for everyone today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

hope your all ok today?

josie how are you?

girliepix not long now

jaynee hope work isnt too busy for you

claire 2 days to go hunni, sending you lots of postive vibes

im sure there is someone else! forgive me as my mind is a muddle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar ah how the heck could i forget about you

how are you hun?


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Kara, 

2 days left and not crumbled yet...i think no news is good news  lol  i hope!!!

on one of the other pages there r so many that have tested early lol  #

i actually have 5 tests which i have accumalated from work....but not using them til fri pm...saving my morn wee!!!


i will moan i have terrible trapped wind and bloated over last 2 days so that is keeping my mind off things as it is so uncomfortable!!!!


cheers xxxx  hope your feeling ok? not long til your anomoly scan now?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Kara - glad I am so forgettable   These pg hormones must be leaving you   . I am good today, tired and feeling emotional and angry (only mildly today though). I am blaming the gestone as my (.)(.) are so painful too. I guess the embryos are implanting now        

claire - I know it is so hard when people say it is quality not quantity and that doesnt really help you when you want more follies but I never have had many(even with extra drugs and more days) and when i went to EC I only had four follies between 21 and 15 and got 3 eggs which all fertilised. They do say that when fewer eggs are collected they tend to be of better quality.     

Michelle - how are you feeling today?

Josie and girliepinx - goodluck for Friday   its good news for you both

Jaynee - hope that fibroid isnt being too much of a pain and letting your ovaries do their job. goodluck for you scan

Hope everyone is ok and have a lovely day


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have read on the 2ww thread and saw that others who had 2dt have test date earlier that at IVF wales. What is the difference of testing the one or two days earlier?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girliepix well done for not testing

sugar are you thinking of early testing? i had a day 2 et and i did test early but that was a blood test,i did my first hpt at 14 days post ec


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I was thinking of testing on Sat 5th instead of Sun 6th as if it is -ve I will have an extra day to sort myself out before going back to work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a day early will be fine i am sure hun, stay postive though


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it will be fine too as it will be 15dp2dt and it will be positive


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hope so sugar  xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

It will   and you too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm fine thanks sugar.  I tested 8dpt and got a negative i was gutted thought it was all over but no i tested 15dpt and there was the positive line.  Good luck for sat.  Sore boobs sounds good hun


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am 5dp2dt today so still got a long way to go. Not sure what I should be feeling but hopefully the embryos will be implanting now.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you know i thought the 2ww had gone quick for you.  Sorry hun getting confused which is normal for me lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

still got 10 days to go, wish it was going quicker though


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

God i'm thick, i could have just read your ticker lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

It is a big of a giveaway


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

10 days isnt that long unless your on the 2ww. hope it goes quick for you mate


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Kara, I am sure that it will not be too bad as I am focussing on the exam I have on the 15th which I havent studied enough for   Hopefully that will make the time fly by. I am planning on studying all day Sat then taking Em shopping and to the cinema on the sunday then its back to work for the week on the Monday. 

 nothing happens between now and then though.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Afternoon everyone.

Sugar, I am sure those 10 days will feel like forever but stay strong 

Claire, how are you feeling today? 

girliepinx, well done on not caving in yet to test. I started to think about it this morning so ran to the loo and flushed before I could think about it any more lol

How is everyone else?

I haven't had anymore spotting but still feel like it is coming. I am keeping myself busy so to not think about it though knicker checking seems to have become my new hobby lol We are off to Bristol this evening for a meal then off to see Rob Brydon so that will keep our mind busy.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

josie knicker watch becomes an obsession for sure. its great you have had no more hun. tonight sounds nice

sugar is it a big exam?

im trying to decide if i can be bother to go and sort the spare room out!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Kara, I am sure the spare room can wait. Put your feet up with a cup of tea! I need to walk the dogs but I am waiting on my neighbours cousin coming to connect the gas part of our new cooker. His family are way too laid back so I could be in for a long wait.

Sugar, what are you studying? I don't think I could go back to proper studying with exam and essays.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah maybe your right lol, just look and its alot of work lol think luke should do it all lol


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL! I got Dave to do what has become our junk room on the weekend. I did put some stuff in the bin. The best part of Tx is being able to rest up and get DH to do loads lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so true

i am cooking a roast dinner later so i think that is very good of me lol. i do need to go through the washing.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

It is quite a big exam - it is my last accountancy exam and if I pass I will be a qualified accountant. It is really hard and I have been struggling with it. Not sure I will pass this sitting as not put enough revision time in.

Hope everyone is ok this evening


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you naughtie you must study lol

hope you past hun then you can make lots of money for your babies


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope I pass it, could be difficult sitting at a desk 7mths pg   That could be interesting


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hi sugar

good luck 4 your exam...my friend had to do loads of accountancy exams and they r so hard so come on girl get off here and get that brain revising  lol 

nah only jokin...good luck...xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad spotting has stopped Josie. Wishing you loads of luck.

How are you getting on Sugar. Gosh accountancy ey, well done you and good luck for the exam- get studying! 

I'm a little loast now with you Jaynee and Claire! How are you doing? Good luck.  Oh yeah the antagoist is a right irritant, that really used to get to me


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Pix having EC on Friday, done trigger jab about 40 Min's ago.

Hope your OK?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm good thanks Claire. Oh wow not long now. Good you didn't have to do trigger in early hours. Loads of luck x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No it's earlier due to being on the antagonist protocol.

Thank you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah antagonist proto great everything shorter, aprt from the 2ww! I hope your dreams soon come true x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Morning, I have been naughty and tested this morning. Unfortunatly it was a clear BFN and I know that won't change in a day. Feeling a huge amount of anger at how horribley unfair life is.

Thanks again for all your support especially this week.

Best of luck to you all, I have my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been hitting the books but dont feel any brainier   Will try again tonight 

Josie - I am so sorry that you got a BFN   Are you going to test again in the morning awell. I am not surprised you are angry at life now. I hope you have a quiet day today so you can deal with all of this.  

Claire - great on your trigger shot. Enjoy a drug free day - i did feel wierd not jabbing on my drug free day. Good luck for tomorrow, it will be over before you know it  

Girlie - Good luck for tomorrow, how are you feeling? Hope today doesnt drag too much for you. This is my last exam so would like to pass it but given that it has been a busy time for us I am not sure if I will. 

Pix - thanks, how are you doing? Hope you are ok.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Josie I'm so sorry that you got a bfn.  Take care of your self and get lots of   from DH.

Girlie Good luck for tomorrow

Sugar I hate exams, I'm much better with written assessments.  Hope your OK though?

Pix yeah the antagonist protocol is shorter, lets just hope that the 2ww goes as quickly, and that we do get wish.  Hope things are OK with you?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Claire - I dont mind exams (have been doing them long enough   ) but they are losing the novelty factor now. I havent sat one for 2yrs so its been hard finding my flow again. Hope it hurries up as only got 2.5 wks.

Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Josiejo life is unfair hun, hope you are ok take time and look after yourself


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

josie i am so very sorry, it is unfair and its no wonder your angry. please know we are all here for you whether its to talk or just listen.....big hugs


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

So sorry Josie   so not fair

Good luck for tomorrow claire and Jaynee


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

josie so sorry to hear your sad news take time with dh to try and come to terms with it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie how are you hun?

claire good luck for tomorrow

girlie pix good luck 

jaynee whats happening with you

sugar you staying sane hun?

ive lost track


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Josie i'm so sorry to read your post hun      

Claire, hope your EC goes well for you tomorrow, what time are you in?

Girliepink   for good news from you tomorrow

Sugar, are you staying sane, I'm so not looking forward to the 2WW 

Queenie, how are things with you, hope you are doing ok 

Michelle, hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you havent had any more bleeding 

Kara, just read your scan news on the other thread, your scan sounds amazing, and it is really good that they are keeping a close eye on you. 

AFM I'm being scanned again tomorrow at 8:45 to see how the follies are going and when EC will be, Marie did say at the last scan she thought Monday but possibly Tuesday.  I cant believe it is all so close to happening but there is still so much further to go.   that my fibroid hasnt grown too much more and that the follies on my right ovary can be accessed, I dont even mind if they have to have good prod around at EC so long as I dont feel it   .  I had my 2 lots of intralipids this week which was knackering going back and fore London but worth it if they help.  I dont seem to be having any side effects from the steroids but god did I bruise with the the Clexane this morning, its black!  Right, must get some tea now I'm starving x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck jayneej, i hope that fibroid stops growing.  I had one of those removed 2 years ago now and thankfully it never came back and i didn't have anymore.  I've got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee good lcuk with you scan hun, good news the roid hasnt taken all the drugs


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne good luck for tomorrow.  I'm there about 8:30, EC booked for 9am.  Sh*ting myself at the mo, but trying to be positive.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jaynee good luck with scan in morning

claire all the very best for ec tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire we can all sympathise with you, i'm praying everything goes well for you and you have some lovely follicles with some even greater eggs


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hey girls...

Sugar- dont worry about the exam hun..v true you had so much going on but still wish you luck, my freiend was preg jus after her last exam...hope it goes well...when did ya say it was?

Claire1- good luck for ec tom....you may be surprised and all you need is one mature egg that fertilises hun.....im rooting for ya babes...

Good luck jjaynee for scan babes...

onlysam- whats going on? i think i have really missed something!!! hope all is ok?  nope i jus read  the thread....hope serenfach is ok, i messaged her yesterday...but no reply...oh bless!!!

josiejo- hey hun hope your ok? please test tom and 48 hours after that..my clinic told me too if i get a bfp as levels can differ in women....i dont want to have false hope but i want you to know that it may be ok...thinking of you 

cheers kara for my good luck, feeling positive and what will be will be!!! i cant change wat my body wants for me...

any other personals- sorry i havent mentioned...but iwant to say i wish everyone luck wherever you are through your journey!!!

oh come on girls, im sure its a misunderstanding!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you think 8:30 is early enough to get there in the morning?  It was a new Dr that we saw on Tuesday and she was unsure about things and just plucked 8:30 out of the air.  I should have rung them today to check, but have been out all day.

Thanks for all the best wishes


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We always tend to get there half hour before we are told.  You have time then to mosey up to theatre in your own time without rushing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire yeah im sure 830 will be fine, im like michelle and always there early lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

michelle


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hi ladies, 

Thanx seren and hope you feel better soon...i hope to talk to you swn...pm me when you get chance....and when your pm gets sorted..i didnt realise you had posted it was only when i went to your profile i noticed, cheers chick!!

kara- thank you for the positive support you have given me and all the ladies on here..

let you know how it goes tom.xxx

Thanx xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

girliepinx good luck with testing i have everything crossed for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girlie you more than welcome and i wish you tons of luck with testing, please let us know


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

cheers michelle.....


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

girliepinx you've done well to keep away from the peesticks.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Girlie pinx wishing you loads of         for tomorrow hun     

Big hugs and     for all the rest of you girls


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

yes girls so well cos i have 5 here in the house and aint used any...it aint gonna change my outcome so i would rather wait....i still think its too early anyway...but that date has stuck in my head and were going for it....cheers me dears!!!

ps i have no gut feeling one way or the other, its weird!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Girliepinx i can't keep them in the house they drive me insane


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

girlie pinx good luck for testing tomorrow, hope you get good news   

good luck Claire for ec tomorrow hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

Jaynee good luck with the scan tomorrow.

good luck for everyone else on this thread who i have missed out.

sugar fairy hope you are ok and keeping sane on the 2ww


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck girliepinx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

josie im so sorry i hope you are ok   girlie pinx good luck for the morning   you too claire hope you get some good eggs       jaynee good luck for scan


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Josie sorry bout your BFN


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya Ladies 

I have removed some posts so you can get back to your usual supporting each other 

Suzie xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I wrote a big message last night but I think it has been deleted?? 

Good luck to everyone who has scans/testing/everything else.

 everyone has a good day

I feel to tired and teary today (as did last night) I jsut want to go home and curl up under the duvet and not come out till Monday. Nearly half way though so that is good.   to all


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww sugar hun try and keep ur chin up hun, and keep positive hun i know its easier said than done, I hope you feel a better as the day goes on            

Girlie pink ~loads of luck today for testing hun         


Claire~Good luck for Ec today hun hope u have some lovely egg      

jaynee~loads of luck with ur scan today hun     

josie jo ~hope ur ok hun     

Big hugs to everyone else i have missed


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck claire for great ec.

Sugar it is a really streesful time and upsetting.  Please try not to be upset we are all here for you Sending you mega hugs

Suzie thankyou, back to our happy place

Girliepinx good lucj, i'm thinking of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girliepix good luck

claire tons of luck with ec im thinking of you

jaynee hope your scan goes well

josie thoughts are with you hunni

sugar big hugs and i hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks girls, up until last night I was ok but then came over all emotional jsut wanted to curl up and cry. DH wasnt helping either - whinging that I was in a mood.

Girlie - any news?? hope it is good news for you

Michelle - how was the scan?

Kar - I am ok, hopefully this is the start of some pg hormones  

Claire - hope you got lots of eggies 

Jaynee - good luck with the scan, hope you have lots of follies

Josie - hope you are doing ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i have posted on the other thread x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Sugar the 2ww really is pants sending you a big   each day is a day closer  

Good luck Girliepinx  

Claire hope collection has gone well

Jaynee hope scan is good

 for you Josie


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Pix. I do feel totally rubbish today must admit   

But like you said every day is a day closer to testing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

sugar not long to go hun.  Keep sane


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar it is normal to feel like this so go with it and maybe tomorrow will be a fresher day for you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies thanks for the best wishes.  Just a quick one as I need to go to sleep.  We had to convert to IUI as the follicles had  popped already.  There was only one left there and JE didn't see the point of wasting an IVF cycle on that slim chance.  So we have 3 maybe 4 eggs floating around.  So    that this try at IUI will be successful.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i really hope iui works for you.  Did they know why your follies had popped early hun


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for the kind wishes and virtual hugs. There is no point in me telling you how I am feeling as you have all been there. Telling the family has been the hardest part and not having anyone close by to come and give me a hug.

I called clinic this morning and left a message, then Jodie called me back. She is so sweet and I ended up crying again jsut as I was about to leave for college. I also called admin and I have managed to get a cancellation for our follow-up, I can't beleive the luck with it, it is on the 8th Dec. Obviously right now we aren't sure if we want to go through it again or when but it will be good to have some answers (hopefully). 

Sugar sending you hugs, I remember someone saying they should sedate us for the 2ww which would be the best idea, that would be the only way to switch off and stay really positive.

Claire    that the IUI works for you

Girlie, hope you got your BFP 

Jayne, hope scan went well.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

that IUI works for you and in 16days you get good news.

How did the pop early? I have read that it happens but dont know how.

Good luck for you 2WW  

Josie - glad you managed to get an earlyish apt. it can be so hard especially if you have to wait ages. I am sure that you will change your mind a hundred times between now and your apt. When and if you are ready to try it all again then you will know when the time is right.   to help you through such a horrible time for you. Take it easy and look after yourself


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Josie i remember after evey tx i thought that was it for me.  I get to about 2 months and then the restlessness starts again.  Give yourself a little time this is a very stressful process to go through and a little break might help make your mind up.  Hope you and dh are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire fingers cross iui works for you and i know it must have been a shock but i think that JE made a good call considering, stay postive as IUI does work hun, have a nice sleep

josie it is good news you have an appointment and can ask all your questions. a failed cycle takes time to get over so dont put too much presure on yourself to jump straight back in, give yourself time and see how you feel, we are all here for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news about girliepinx yet?


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Claire, sorry to hear you had to convert to IUI but I agree with Kara the best decision has been made for you and who knows you may just catch more than one of these eggs  , and if not you have still got your NHS IVF to have again.  

Girlipink hope you've had good news today x

Josie, so glad to see you have a follow-up so quickly, that date will be here before you know it  

Sugar  sorry you are feeling so pants today, the 2WW is so hard.  Hope you get your PMA back

Michelle, I read your news earlier on the other thread, so pleased for you hun x

Well my scan went well today and I am ripe!  I have 7 follies on the left and 3 maybe 4 on the right with a few smaller ones.  Louise scanned me today and my fibroid hasnt grown further since Monday and she had a good sweep round with the probe and she thinks they may be able to get around it to collect the follies on the right, that is is if I dont lose them before Monday as the big ones were 26mm so she said not to be suprised if they are gone.  I'm so relieved that it is this side it could happen too and not the left ones as we were always thinking that anything that could be collected from the right side because of the broid would be a bonus. My lining measured 14mm which she said was lovely and juicy!  Tonight I'm to halve my dose of Menopur and not have any tommorow at all only Suprecur and I trigger at 9pm tomorrow night and in for EC at 9:00am on Monday morning, woohoo!  

My trigger will be done in my car in a hotel carpark, or maybe the toilet as I'm going to a tux and tiara ball with work tomorrow.  I was going to not go but DH told me to go and enjoy it (but with no alcohol its just not going to be the same experience as the nurses I work with are p*ssheads!)

Hi to everyone else, hope to catch up later.  DH is coming to pick me up from work now as I stayed to finish up my bits before having the whole of next week off to chill and relax (hopefully!)

Jayne x


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey girlies,

Sorry for the late post....tested at half 4, went to but a digital test then had food....

i had a    and cant quite beleive it....and i waited out til test day...i have not even told clinic yet...will ring monday...

talk swn girlies...have to spend time with dh....im totally stunned...i had no feelings either way and no symptoms as such...but im cleary so lucky for this to have worked 1st time and im keeping my feet on the ground...as its early days yet....


thinking of you girlies...xxx


i will keep lurking!!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Girlie - what wonderful news   So happy for you and DH. 

Jaynee - great news about your scan. Good luck for EC on monday. It will be great. You will be on your 2ww before you know it.

 to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Girliepinx well done

This is the start of good news ladies woohoo i can feel it in my water lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee fab news you ripe hun.

girlie congratulations hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

claire the right decision has been made got my fingers crossed for you ..you never know       glad you have a follow up so soon josie hope you are doing ok   jaynee great news you are ready for monday that made me laugh all you nurses are pee heads   congrats girlipinx bet you cant believe it    queenie im hoping you are ok and just having a little time out


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Huge congratulations girlipinx   , bet you and DH cant stop smiling x

I'm gonna make tonight an early one as I'm shattered, gonna cuddle up with DH in bed, think he's after his last  before monday. 

Chat tomorrow ladies x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy   and enjoy your sober ball tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

How is everyone today, hope you are all feeling well and chilling!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies, my it's quiet here today.

Hope everyone is OK?

Girlipinx congrats

Sorry a short one from me as I'm very tired today.  Think I'm gonna settle down with DH and have a glass of Mulled wine (non alcoholic).  And I'm so looking forward to the   bullets again tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire i dont envy you having to have the bum bullets, you getting soggy farts yet lol

i bet your shattered, so rest up hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire enjoy your evening and the bum bullets.  How do you make non alcoholic mulled wine

Hiya Kara


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No Kara no soggy farts yet  

Michelle we bought a bottle from Ikea, but there are recipes to make your own.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol your time will come 

i liked mulled wine is it nice with no alcho?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll look out for the non alcoholic stuff.

I didn't have soggy farts but i found they fell out of the front door made me feel paranoid about the size of my foof lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehehehehe thats so funny michelle, you havent got a big foof they do that. you would never have sex if you could hold a pesseries in lol...you have really tickled me


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I never thought of it like that then.  Glad i've made you laugh lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

michelle.. you have made me laugh

hiya all you other lovely ladies, i am a bit piddled !!!... but now watching x factor !!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi i am a bit thick hun, the blonde comments really do apply to me lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was wondering about your foof after reading the pregnancy thread


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all How is everyone doing. 

Sorry for such a short post but really struggling with things at the moment. I just cannot handle this major shift in hormones. I have cried all weekend and for no known reason. The first week has gone by quite quickly really but I am just finding it so hard to keep myself together. I am scared if it works and scared that it hasnt.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all 

sugar sending you     its hard to cope with the wait when it gets nearer to otd. i really didn't want to test was happy not knowing. don't worry about crying if that is what you need to do carry on. 

girlie congrats on your bfp

clarie sorry to hear you got converted but i think it was for the best good luck on 2ww

jaynee good luck for ec on monday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Josie sorry to read your result  

Claire, good luck on your 2WW  

Jaynee, hope your triggger went well and good luck for tomorrow  

Congrats Girliepinx on your BFP 

Sugar, the second week is always the hardest, analysing every symptom or lack of them.  Try and stay strong hunni and keep busy  

Hope you're okay Queenie


Where can you buy non alcoholic mulled wine?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee how was the trigger?

sugar big hugs hun, the 2ww sucks big time and the hormones floating around your body are gona make you feel a little strange. I always found the second week the hardest to begin with then hated the whole wait. if you can keep busy this might help or it might not.

being scared and crying lots sound pretty normal too and i really hope this cloud lifts a little cause i know how crap you must be feeling

how is everyone else today?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a quick one as are about to have lunch.

Andi we bought it from Ikea, but I think that I have a recipe floating around here.  I can look for it if you want?

Sugar   I know how you feel, it is very difficult.  Make sure you have lots if  cwtches off DH

Jayne good luck for tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

hiya ladies, just wanted to wish girls on the 2ww good luck!!! its soooo hard

on the crying front- i watched srtictly come dancing this morning on i player and was bawling like a baby by the end of it!!! once i started it was difficult to stop. think i am in more control now.

kara- i can't believe you are nearly 19 weeks- nearly halfway !!!!!
hello to everyone else

juls xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls your emotions seem quite high at the moment, i think its good to let yourself go and have a damn good cry every now and then.

i post all my news on another thread


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, another quick one from me unfortunately, I'm supervising DH doing DIY (cracking the whip more like!). Hope everyone is okay?

Trigger went fine last night it stung a little but not too badly, it was done in the toilets at the Newport Holiday Inn in between courses of the meal! My sober experience at the ball was suprisingly fine.  Lots of dancing to Big Macs Wholly Soul Band and I didnt get home til 1am! Lets hope there's at least another 10 months worth of sober nights to come!

Will try and get back on later but if not I'll update you after EC tomorrow (which by the way I am absolutely sh*tting about)

xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks girls, I do feel a little more in control of my emotions today but did cry lots during New Moon - very emotional film   Not something I would normally cry so thank goodness the cinema was practically empty.

Jul - you testing the day before me, my otd is Sunday but going to test on Saturday,   you get good news. 

Claire how are you doing on your 2ww. Hope you are doing ok and the rest of the time flys by for you.

Kar - cheers for the understanding, I really hope that this week does not drag too much. Got lots planned so hopefully it will be the weekend again before I know it. I am hoping that the hormones settle down too unless it is a good sign then keep them coming  

Queenie - how are you doing? I have been thinking of you. I hope that you are ok and that your apt is coming round quickly. Have you made any decisions on what to do next or will you wait to see what the cons say?
Jayne - well done on your trigger. Dont worry about tomorrow it will be over before you know it. Good luck  

Andi I am trying  not to think about any symptoms as I think I ham a little mental already and dont want to go right over the edge 

Looking forward to  Xfactor and Celebrity tonight then off to bed as totally knackered all the time these days. Would love a glass of wine but not going to. Off to have some squash


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar-fairy

I'm not to bad thanks, just really tired in the afternoons and have a dull ache around my uterus.  Not sure why as I didn't get to have ET, maybe it the bum bullets.  

I'm glad your feeling a little better today, it's a difficult time and it's understandable that your emotions are over the shop.  Your halfway there   that this week goes quickly for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar glad your feeling better.  Last week is the hardest and i can totally understand the scared part.

Claire i would love the recipe for non alcoholic mulled wine if you don't mind

Jayne good luck for ec, i've got everything crossed for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sugar glad your feeling a little better huni

jaynee loads of luck hun and ec is a nervous time but you will be fine and enjoy the sedation lol

claire are you off work for a little bit?

hia ichllee


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Girliepinx come over to the pregnancy board and have a chat with us ladies over there


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara yes I'd planned to be off for the whole 2ww, but not sure if I will go back early.  I just feel like a fraud taking the whole 2 weeks off as I didn't have EC or et.

Michelle I've pm'd you the recipe


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire you still need to rest though hun, and if your anything like me your mind won't be on work.  Great bout recipe thanks


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck jaynee ec is not as bad as you think it is      sugar claire and juls78 hope the time doesnt drag to much and you get your bfps


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Still trying to catch up with you all after being away - so apologies in advance for anyone Ive missed.... 

Josie -   Im sorry for your BFN hun - but hope you get some answers at your follow up. 

Claire - Keeping everything crossed for you 

Sugar   - 2WW is horrendous - so hope this week flies by for you.  

Juls - not long to go now -  

Jaynee- Good luck for EC today - try not to worry its not half as bad as you think it will be - oh and enjoy the drugs 

Girliepinx - congratulations


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Claire - how are you doing on your 2ww? Hope you are staying sane.

Jaynee - good luck this morning.   you get lots of eggs.

Miriam - thanks, i am dreading testing incase it is a BFN but I guess my fate is sealed now and what ever will be will be.

Taffy - how was the hols? Hope you had a relaxing time.

Michelle and Kar - how are you both today, it is nice to see the sun this morning. 

I have had the most horrendous headache this morning. I woke up throughout the night feeling sick and so thirsty that I could have drunk a river. Plus feeling hotter than hell then freezing cold didnt help either. All in all not a very restful night. Hope today passes quickly though. 

   to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Josie, I am so sorry about your BFN   I hope that having your follow up appointment soon will help.

All the best to those on the 2ww, Sugar I hope you are feeling better soon and have a better nights sleep.

Jaynee, hope egg collection has gone well

Congratulations to you girliepinx!

We have a follow up appointment booked for 7th Jan, in the meantime, will probably have a bit of a blow out over Christmas and maybe some winter sun for a week...


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

I do feel emtionally more in control today (which can only be a good thing   ) Think I am all cried out, at least for now. My headache is going slowly but I am so cold today. Not sure why my body temp is fluctuating so wildly at the moment. Very strange. 

Sarah - glad you have your follow up apt booked. A new start in the new year. I dont blame you for going all out over Christmas. When you get your BFP next year you will have a very sober Christmas 2010.

 to all today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i'm glad your feeling emotionally better. Not long to go hun.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

It cannot come quick enough  

Really hope it is good news


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Keep positive hun, you've got pregnant before so there is no reason why you won't this time.

I've got everything crossed for you

Hows the revising going


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am trying to stay positive, it is getting harder though. I am sure that it has worked - what a crash to earth it will be though if it is a BFN  

I am hoping that I have Em is a big plus to it working and Lyndon said that by having two put back increases your chances of one sticking. Hope he is right  

how are you today Michelle, hope LO is not giving you any trouble


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its so hard to call isn't it.  All symptoms are so similar to af that its frustrating.  One sign for me was getting very hot, af pains quite bad and nearly passing out.  I'm fine thanks hun, busy in work and just counting down the days until my holiday.

I'm going to see thriller in cardiff tomorrow and staying the night.  Then going shopping on wednesday woohoo


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Where are you off on hols? Very jealous, would love to be going away now.

How fab to go and see thriller, let me know what it is like. Have fun in work, today has gone rather quickly today (very good) but I have the most awful headache still. Can you take paracetamol? I havent had any as not sure if I want to but it is getting really bad now and my eyes are hurting too (achey eyeballs is not good   )


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sugar i took 1 paracetamol when i was getting headaches im sure it wont do any harm


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi sugar-fairy - have you ever had migraines before? Only reason I am asking is because anything hormone related (AFs, the pill) tend to trigger them with me. When I've had them before, they've lasted a few days and can really affect your eyes.

Good luck to everyone testing/having EC this month


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah good news you have a follow up booked

trickynic loving the ticker, it will go quick now

sugar head aches are awful and yeah paracentmol is safe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news from jaynee? 

jaynee jaynee where are you?


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a quick update as DH has ordered me to rest! EC went well, we got 8 eggs   they are doing what they are supposed be in the lab right now.  Got a bit of discomfort and a little bleeding but nothing too bad.  DH just did the first gestone, it was an experience!! I took it off him twice and told him we would need to find somone else to do it but we got there in the end 

I'll update again after the morning phonecall.

Hope you are all well, sorry its short and sweet x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats Jayne thats a fab number.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.

Get plenty of rest and let DH spoil you.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jaynee 8 is great and well done hubby on the bum jab lol got fingers crossed for call in morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee that great news on the eggies. hope the pain and bleeding eases

your gestone sounds like an experience lol

claire how are you hunni?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jaynee - 8 is great.  
 and   for your call
Rest up now
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done jayne 8 is a good number.  Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Fab news Jaynee, good luck for your call x

How are you Sugar? Less than a week to go now, good luck x

Hope you are ok Claire, good luck x

Good luck Juls x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks ladies for thinking about me.  Having a bit of a difficult time, feeling really guilty about not getting to EC, just cant shake the feeling that I did something wrong.  Starting to get emotional at everything  .  I think that I'd feel different if we'd got to et I'd know if they'd fertilised and would just have to worry about implanting.  But as it is we really don't know whats going on.  It doesn't help that if this doesn't work we have to wait till at least March, as the clinic is so busy.

Sorry ladies for complaining, I know your all going through the same types of feelings.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh claire, there is nothing that you will have done wrong   My first ICSI cycle was converted to an IUI and I know how gutting that feels. The truth is that a first cycle really is trial and error because nobody knows how we are going to respond. There is still hope that this can work, hold on to that x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry you are feeling down claire but theres nothing you could of done to get better responce its the drugs not you ... IF you need another go they will adjust them for better responce ... hopefully you wont need it tho


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Claire - I can sort of understand how you feel as with our first tx we didnt get to Ec as I didnt respond well at all but had to abandon the cycle instead of converting to IUI - clipped tubes. I hadnt anticipated this as being a potential problem and I was knocked for six when it happened. I found it very difficult to cope with for a good 3wks +. I couldnt stop crying and felt like such a failure. Stress is a horrible thing that makes you feel awful and teary. Go easy on yourself. I know the unknown is a horrible thing and waiting is even worse but try to think positively because just like you dont know if it hasnt worked you dont know if it has and you have a 50/50 chance.    

Jaynee - well done on 8 eggs.  for good news this morning.

Tricky - I have not had migranes before but dont think that was it. I had gone by yest evening and today it is ok. Still feel a little tiny bit sick but ok. think the good night sleep has helped enormously. hope you are well.

kar, Michelle, Miriam, Pix - how are you today? Hope you are all well.

WOOHOO IT IS DECEMBER AND NEARLY CHRISTMAS   
(I am a little tiny bit excited now)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

jaynee hope the call  comes soon

claire you did nothing wrong hun it was the protocol that didnt suit you so please dont blame yourself even though i know how hard that can be

sugar your excited about crimbo? good for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i can fully understand a converted or abandoned cycle is worst then anything.  It hit me really hard when i didn't respond.  The bonus is for you is that dh has good sperm hun so lets hope they got jiggy with those eggs.  Thinking of you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Today I feel so happy and positive I am bursting and yes I am super excited about Christmas - I love it.  

Claire - I have bottled some PMA and sending it to you with lots of   . I know how hard it is and I totally empathise with you.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi sugar i'm so glad your feeling happier today.  Yeah it is the 1st Dec only 3 and a bit weeks till xmas


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Woohoo, we have 4 embies.  7 of the 8 were mature to ICSI and 4 fertilised normally.  DH was a little disappointed but I am over the moon.  ET is Thursday at 10:00am, what date would that make OTD?

 claire, hope you are okay and like the others have said dont feel you have done anything wrong hun    maybe think of it as a dry run (albeit an emotional one) and hopefully next time the protocol will be more suited to you, if you need a next time  

Sugar, glad to you are feeling happier and back to being positive, and its nice to see someone getting excited about Christmas, DH has gone all bah humbug at the mo and keeps sprouting on about the lost true meaning of christmas (like its ever bothered him before!)

Hope everyone else is okay, I'll be back later but for now I really must get myself in the shower!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee that is great news woo hoo

otd will be 16 days post et


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jayne fantastic news.  I think you test 16 days after et.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne that great news.  

Like the others have said it's 16 days post et so that would make it the 18th or 19th I think (depending if you count et as day 1).

Good luck


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jayne - and good luck for thursday


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done Jayne - its fab when you get such fantastic news. Your OTD should be 16 dp ET. But if you have 3 day embies put back then you might test 15 dp ET. No doubt you will get your BFP for Christmas.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations jaynee on 4 all the best for et.

sugar hope your keeping sane. good luck for test day.

josie hope your coping not long for follow up.

claire hope you are resting well

sorry if i missed anyone out good luck to you all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done on your 4 jaynee ..good luck for transfer ...hope you get some frosties too   not long for you now sugar ...have you bought test yet or are you leaving it till last minute?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

great news Jaynie, good luck for transfer x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Queenie - how are you doing? Hope you are having more good days than bad ones. Not too much longer till your review apt. Hope they have lots of solutions and ideas for what to do next. Have you thought about what you will do?  

Miriam - going to buy a test tonight. have not had the urge to get one yet but thought I should get some in otherwise I will wake up on OTD and there wont be one in the house   Not tempted to test early though - bit scared of testing TBH.

How is everyone else today? hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how are you all?

sugar yeah its time to buy a test hunni.fingers crossed


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes sugar - i would go and buy a test now..... i left buying mine till the night before, went to tesco and they had sold out as they were all on special offer!!!!!! Good luck hun - sending you lots of     and   for a BFP 

Claire - how you doing? Hope you are feeling a bit more positive  

Jaynee - hope you are taking it easy 

Josie and Queenie - hope you are both doing ok 

Hello and   whoever Ive missed 
x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am off shopping to M+S after work (got to get a few pressies and some shoes for me   ) then off to Tescos after that on the way home. Which are the best ones to get? I was going to get the digital ones but not with the conception indicator. 

Which ones did you use

I am very excited about testing, I think I should feel a little scared or worried or something but just have this buzzing in my tummy.

Thank you so much for your   and   and   . It has what has got me through the last few months.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just re-read what I wrote to Miriam and have totally contradicted myself   . I am scared that it will be a BFN as I feel so positive about testing and that it has worked that it will be a MASSIVE crash to earth if it is not the news I want.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive used clear blue normal and digital and the evil indictor ones so deffo dont use that one lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oo not long now Sugar, good luck x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers girls. Will see what tesco have in store, hopefully they will have something good. How is everyone today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure tescos will have a clear blue

where is everyone today? 

im so bored in work


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Me too, I want to go home now. Today has been so long. 

I am having AF feelings today. Not cramps as such but it all feels hot down there.

How are you Kar? What you been doing in work today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah my day is long too boo boo

hot down there sounds postive hun, this time i had strange feelings!

well today is work i have answered the phone a few times, emailed a few times and eaten monster munch


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

What time are you in work till? I have 1hr and 25 mins left. Cant go quick enough either.

what flavour MM are you eating? I love the pickled onion and the beef ones  

I know that AF pains/feelings/sensations are normal but they dont half worry you. It feels like I have had deep heat rubbed on my lower tummy and it is all tingly and hot feeling. It only started today but has got worse over the last two hours.   its nothing bad. How early is too early to test. If it has worked when do you think I would get a positive test?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies I'm so bored today.  Had enough of watching daytime TV  

Sugar good luck with testing.  Sounds like you may be thinking of testing early  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar umm early testing well. 14 days post ec isnt considered early for some clinics!i had my postive on hpt at 14 days post ec

claire i bet your as bored as me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as for the monster munch, i went pickled onion, beef, flaming hot yeah i had 3 packs, not im feasting on grapes


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Claire I would love to be home watching daytime tv rather than be in work. Today has dragged and I really dont want to be here. Want to go to sleep and wake up on sunday    Up until today i have not worried about much - my fate is sealed now so to speak. I cannot change the outcome of this cycle now. But today I have been a little worried as I have feelings down there that I didnt have before. Its so hard not to worry about anything and everything. i dont think I will test early as I am terrified of a BFN and am more likely to get one if I test early.

Didnt mean to babble then   Thanks for listening  

Kar - I am 14 days post ec today, 16 dp 2dt. Oh god my mind is in a spinning frenzy at the moment


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

My maths is so bad   I am 12dp2dt


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jeez you wana be my accountant lol im loaded i promise lol

i peed on a stick 12 days post 2 day et but i also knew it was postive as i had 2 blood tests one on day 9 post et as i just could not cope with the wait and needed to know if anything happened. i personally was at the stage where i really didnt want to test!ever

so sugar are you gona wait ?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont know, dont want to test early as if it is negative then I will ahve to come to work and really dont think I could face that. Will probably not test until Sat morning that way if it is bad news then I wont have to see anyone. Do cardiff do the blood tests routinely or were you a special case?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no they dont do them routinely anymore, i begged and only had 2 as i didnt want anymore. the trouble is i found out so early i was only 3+4

i thiknk saturday is a wise choice after all you wouldnt wana go to work then you get a POSTIVE would you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Claire I know what you mean about daytime TV - there is only so much you can take. 
I had lots of stuff sky+ed ready for my 2WW this time - you learn by your mistakes  

I tested 13dp3dt or 16dpEC - so early-ish lol!  Saturday sounds like a good plan 

Yep - Kara is deffo a special case lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes saturday it is then. OTD is Sunday but whats 24hrs between friends  

I made sure I had lots of stuff sky+'d too, its a good opportunity to catch up with your tv viewing. How long have you got off work Claire? Are you busy getting stuff ready for Christmas? I am meeting mum in Cardiff after my exam to go shopping. Hope it wont be too busy!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i havent got sky+ boo

i have a magazine interview on friday!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar hang on those extra couple of days, I know it's difficult.

I would have gone back to work on Mondays, as I didn't have et.  But as my job it can be heavy and stressfull, eventhough I don't think it's worked, we didn't want to chance it.

Having some niggles around my right ovary, it's been there for a few days, but it's getting a little worse today.  Not sure what that is  

Kara good choice on the snacks


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

What magazine is it? Who is interviewing you? Sounds very excited.

Claire - I had lots of niggles in the early days - sure that its just everything settling down after ovulation.   I know it can be so hard especially the now knowing. You will get there


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Where do you work Claire ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire the niggles round your ovary is probably the corpus lethum
i think taking some time off is wise if your job is heavy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its for look magazine and its for the most inspiration women 2009 , how cool is that


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Very cool indeed, when will it be out?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont know the details yet, all i know is having phone interview friday and photos next week but no date confirmed as yet. think maybe they im gona chill


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow thats great. Did they get in touch with you? or were you nominated? you must be so proud


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i emailed them about a story(how 2009 changed my life) and they decided they wanted to do a different story by the sounds of things. as with anything with the media its all very much up in the air til its all done


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well that is fantastic. 

Right I am off to M+S to get some Christmas pressies the to tesco to get some pg tests


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara that sounds fab, wishing you all the best.

Sugar I'm a district nurse, and we're very busy at the moment with lots of terminal patients, so it can be heavy with seeing to all their needs.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun sugar, lucky devil leaving work and no peeing on the sticks

claire that sounds very heavy both phyiscally and emotionally


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah can be, but can also be very rewarding.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, how are you all doing?

Is everyone now on the 2ww? Hope you are all keeping sane and keeping away from the pee sticks

I have been lurking but not really felt upto posting. I am really struggling, I am full of a lot of anger and having moments of just bursting into tears. My family are being a bit rubbish to be honest, my sister keeps phoning me but just moans about how tired she is and how much she hates her job.

We have decided to give it another go but will wait until April/May time. DH will hopefully be getting his tonsils out early in the new year and it will also give us time to have a blow out over xmas and time to get healthy. Hopefully we will also get the cycle on NHS too. Obviously this all depends on what is said at follow up.

Kara, your magazine interview sounds really exciting, best of luck with it.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Kara you are definately an ispirational woman so good luck with the interview.

Good luck with testing sugar- i know how you feel- excited and scared at the same time. 
And good luck to everyone on the 2ww- its hard!!! stay strong and   

julsxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Claire my sister is a district nurse it is heavy going isn't it.  Take it easy hun

Sugar good luck for testing.  Last tx i tested 10 days after et and got positive but this time didn't test until 15 dpt (i did do one really early but we won't talk about that lol)

Josie i think you've made a good desicion enjoy xmas as much as you can

Juls hi


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all
sugar try and stay away from the pee sticks i think sat is best to wait till.

josie its hard isn't it coming to terms with negative go. really hope that you start to feel better soon.hope you have lots of good news at your follow up. maybe we might cycle together next year, i was thinking of cycling may/june.

kara can't wait to see your interview you are definatly an insperational women and deserve so much for what you have done.

claire keep positive on your 2ww. i had lots of programmes sky+ ready for my 2ww.

hi to all


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all just had a quick catch up as been helping DH lay a laminate floor in our spare bedroom, well he's been doing all the work really I've just been standing on the joints while he knocks them together 

Kara, wow a magazine interview, and you are definitely an inspirational woman fighting so hard on behalf of everyone one in Wales! We dont have sky+ either but we do have virgin so have the on-demand service to surf through. 

Sugar, did you get the peesticks? I saw boots are doing BOGOF on First Response at the mo. Keeping everything crossed for you, well apart from at 10:00am tomorrow lol.

Queenie and Josie nice to see you both  

Claire, hope you are staying sane and positive  

Well i'm off to get myself ready for tomorrow morning, need to dry my hair. Hope its good news when we get there I'm feeling a mixture of excitment and nervousness at the moment. Oh and tonights Gestone was so uneventful it was a breeze.  I think I have finally let go of my inner control freak


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, Kara that's amazing.  Let us know when it's going to be out.  

I hope everyone on this thread is doing really well.  Sorry I haven't managed to keep up very well but I do think about everyone who's cycling at the moment.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Think I'm gonna venture out tomorrow afternoon.  Need to get somethings from Dunelms to start decorating for Christmas, early I know but it's helping to keep me busy.  Think I'll take mil as my blood pressure is still a little low, just in case. 

Laura good to see you, hope things are going OK with you?

Queenie how's things with you, bet you're busy in work at the mo?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck jaynee sending sticky vibes       juls78 and sugar good luck for when you decide to test   i was very naughty and tested 9 days after transfer lol but i knew i couldnt get a false positive because it was frozen go


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Jaynee - goodluck today, it is one of the most amazing things you will ever do. Enjoy every minute.

Claire- hows the PMA? Hope time is not dragging too much for you. Happy shopping, its not too early for Christmas. I am sure you will get lots of fab things for the house.

Josie - Hi there, hope you and DH are ok. I think you have the right approach - enjoy christmas and then get fit for the new year. You will be fit and mentally fresh and prepared. Good luck with your followup.

Laura - how are you doing? Hope you are well

Queenie - how are you doing? Hope you are having a good day today. Hope the kids are not too much of a nightmare and its all coming together for the play. Not long till you break up for Christmas. I cannot wait. 

Michelle - hope you and LO are doing ok.

I am totally crap today. PMA is through my boots and below. I wish I wasnt in work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee loads of luck with et today

claire going out has to be a good thing

laura and queenie hiya girls

sugar bless you hun the 2ww is really up and down and work doesnt help

josie good to hear you gona try again, take time to get over this cycle and then look forward


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Its rubbish. On a more positive note the AF pains/hot feelings seem to have gone since yesterday.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne hope et went well make sure you get plenty of rest

Sugar it is hard, one minute you feel positive and the next your pma is is your boots.  I'm glad the symptoms have gone.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jaynee - hope ET has gone well for you this morning

Claire - enjoy your little shopping spree  

Sugar - sending some      vibes your way 

   to you all


Josie and Queenie    

Hello Laura - how you doing?


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all just a quickie from me, sneaked on while DH has popped out he thinks I'm resting .  ET was a bit of a nightmare again, it took an hour, the use of many catheters and a clip on my cervix but we got there in the end and now have on board two embryos, a 7 cell and an 8 cell and they are the two that have been doing best all along, cant remember their exact details but I dont think there was any fragmentation and they scored well on asymmetry. DH took 2 photos and we also have a scan picture showing them as 2 little white lines in the cavity.  The other 2 did not meet criteria today for freezing due to the asymmetry and fragmentation but they will continue to be cultured until saturday to see if they make blastocyst and will be considered then for freezing then.

Sorry its a me post, be back later hopefully x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope all you ladies on the 2WW are doing OK, hang in there sugar.    to you all

Jaynee, sorry your ET was complicated - great to hear you have two lovely embies on board though. Fingers crossed they snuggle in nicely and rest up good. 

Josie and Queenie, thinking of you xx

I'm having up and down days. Today, I had a letter cancelling my follow up in Jan, now a month later, lost the plot but calmed down now. I'd also booked a treatment planning meeting but now that is before our follow up! Have been advised to keep it but would so like to have had all these questions answered sooner in the new year and was all geared up. Oh well...

Hello to everyone else out there!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne sorry you had a difficult et, but great news on the embies.   that they cwtch in.  Make sure you get plenty of rest.

SaraJane sorry to hear that your follow up has been cancelled, they are really busy at the moment.  They make be able to answer some of your questions at your planning appt.

Hope everyone else is OK today.

Ladies take youselves back to your IUI days, about how many days does implantation occur?  And has anyone else had increased amount of wind (up top) due to   bullets?  Trying to be   today, run work and told them that I am taking next week off as originally planned, so more daytime tv for me thank goodness for iplayer on the PS3


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee yay your PUPO woo hoo, sorry it was a hard et for you

sarah oh no im sorry they have cancelled your follow up, have they rebooked you one?

claire increased wind due to bum bullets in normal and watch out for the soppy farts lol, as for implantation an iui, the sperm probably reaches the egg say within 24 hours so i would make a guess at 6, 7 to 8 days post insem


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jaynee congrats on being pupo so sorry to hear et didn't go well for you. hope they are snuggling in well  

sugar hope you are well and keeping sane whilst waiting for otd

sarah so sorry they have cancelled your follow up app. i have mine soon and keep watching the post incase i get cancelled as well

claire hope your ok.

josie thinking of you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jayne - congrats on being PUPO   
Hope you are ok after your ordeal  

Sarah - hope your appointment comes around quickly. 

Claire hope you are doing ok (apart from the wind!)
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jayne congratulations on being pupo, welcome to the 2ww madness lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed they don't cancel your appointment Queenie, are you going before Christmas? I've got a new one on 4th Feb now.

Claire, hope the daytime TV doesn't drive you too mad!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

my app is on the 17th dec. really hope they don't cancel i need answers as to why i didn't get to et


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie hopefully they won't cancel hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be OK Queenie, I really hope you get the answers you need to help move forward. Mine was supposed to be in Jan and when i phoned i was told that Mrs E is going to be away for a while in the new year, so shouldn't affect appointments before Christmas x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks sarah. hope that you get the answers you need at your app.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If they know je is away why are they booking appointments for then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a shame they cant pass you over to another con sarah, get your plan sorted at least then your booked in for treatment, protocol etc can change if need be

queenie try not to stress about your appointment, im sure it should be ok


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jayne good luck for 2ww hope you manage to stay sane    sugar and juls not long at all now


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

thanks girls

bfn this time


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Juls - am so, so sorry 
Take care of yourself


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

juls.. i am so sorry, words just seem so inadequate right now xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Juls I am so sorry, so so very sorry


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

So sorry Juls  , thinking of you xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Juls really sorry hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Juls so sorry hun  .  Take care and make sure you and DH have time together.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so sorry juls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls i am so very sorry hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

juls i'm so sorry. you and dh take care.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sugar - just wanted wish you good luck if you are testing in the morning   will say a few    for you tonight  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar good luck for testing really hope it good news for you.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar good luck for testing tomorrow.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Juls im  so very  sorry hun         

Sugar good luck for testing in the morning hun         

Big hugs to the rest of youxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for your support girls, this place is a godsend but i will be lying low for a while. I will come on to see how you are all doing and to wish you all the luck in the world. 

I'm not going to lie to you, this has knocked me sideways- because i had less problems this cycle i was more positive. i should't have gone into work today, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. I will cry a lot but then i will dust myself down and get on with it- because thats what we do isn't it??!!

I am not ready to give up yet, and thanks to all you girls who fought for extra funding i should be able to access the new nhs cycle    but i will have to loose the weight i have put on over the last 2 cycles. Steroids eh!! But i suppose my lovely little lonely frostie is there to be given a chance 1st. Look at me talking about other cycles i must be    .

i will      for you all and all your situations- the hard 2ww, the bfps, the bfns,the pgs and the deliverys and        that this cycle will be the one for you!! 


sugar, special thoughts for you tonight     

julsxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

juls glad you are not ready to give up ..really hope the funding will be ok for you to have another nhs go and in meantime make use of your frostie it could be the lucky 1 like mine


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Well I tested today and we got a BFN  

I feel so disappointed and sad that it didnt work. I am full of questions about why it didnt work and really hope they can give us some answers and something different to try next time. Not sure what to expect at the review apt or if they will do some tests to see if there are any reasons why the didnt implant. Will book my review and planning apt at the same time so we can focus on the next time.

Thanks for so much for all of the kind words and thoughts. I may be not be around very much for the next few days but will be checking in on everyone. 

 to all


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh Sugar, I'm so sorry   hope you are able to get an appointment soon, look after yourselves xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Tess - am so, so sorry hun - am truly gutted for you  
Nothing anyof us can saywill make you feel any better -but know that we are all here for you 
Sending big   to you and your family 
Hope you manage to get an early appointment and some answers to those questions soon.
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar I'm so sorry hun.  Sending you lots of cwtches  .

Take care


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar i am so sorry hun. sometimes ivf  just doesnt work, which is very sad but they might not be any reason. i would certainly question about your hydros and if anything can be done about these

hows everyone?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My it's gone quiet on here!

How is everyone?

Jayne hope your getting plenty of rest.

Juls & Sugar  

Kara & Taffy how are you both doing?

Miriam hope your all OK?

Queenie not long now to Christmas break and your follow up.

Not liking the   bullets side effects.  Burping loads, felt really sick this morning had to lye of the sofa for about an hour before I could do anything.  And I'm really bloated   (this is the worse one, as I have a wedding next Sat and need to get somethings to wear, next directory here I come I think).  Oh well half way through the 2ww and not doing to bad.  Sorry to waffle on.

Must go and check the mince pies, DH feeling Christmasy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire sorry the bum bullets are effecting you, i hated the damn things

its very quiet here today, maybe everyone is crimbo shopping...i still havent done any


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Sugar I'm so sorry your test was a BFN   . Hope you are able to get an early appt to discuss your options.  Hopefully you will benefit from the extra funded cycle?

Juls I'm sorry to hear of your BFN too   .  Good that your not ready to give up yet, and hope you get to use your frostie soon x

Claire, I hated the bum bullets on my previous cycles and if I need to do this all again I will definitely be opting for gestone again, no more bullets ever for me!!

How is everyone else doing? Kara have you had your interview yet?

I'm doing okay, feel a bit lightheaded today and like I'm in a daze, probably too much resting! I had a bit of spotting earlier when I went to the loo which is hopefully just from the trauma of ET as surely its far too early yet to be anything else.  I know I've never ever made it to OTD but this has got to be too soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee im sure like you said its from et. hows all the drugs going?  your on a cocktail

they called on friday but have postponed til monday if im free then, if not they will have to wait


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Bummer they postponed Kara.

The drugs cocktail is going fine.  DH is doing well with the gestone and I dont have any bruises so far from them just a little tenderness at the injection sites, although my tummy is looking a little leopard print like at the mo from the Clexane, its funny the 20mg that I took prior to EC didnt bruise but now I'm taking the 40mg they are all coming out, even old ones.  No side effects from the steroids either which is a relief so far since start of treatment I've put on about 4lb. 

DH is calling me to help him, best go see what he wants!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im bruising a little from the clexane but not bad, itoo notice nothing when on 20mg.good to hear your hubby is doing well with the gestone


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

So sorry sugar. look after yourself and dh    

Kara and jayneej - what is the claxane used for?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Juls & Sugar, sending you both  .. I am sorry ladies x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls clexane is used to preventing blood clotting and also for nk cells


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sugar im really sorry you got a bfn  hope you are ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so sorry sugar


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Juls and sugar so sorry you got bfn been thinking of you both   .


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar i'm so sorry take some time and i both of  you look after yourselves.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has sent their support and comfort during this horrid time. We are ok here, I am having my moments but on the whole I feel ok. I have so many questions going round my head about what I want to say in my review apt. I hope that they can do somthing different to increase my chances of implantation occuring.Will ring the clinic tomorrow and hopefully we can have a review apt soonish and they will book me a planning apt for our next go.

Queenie - how are you doing? Hope you are ok. Not long till christmas now. If you are like me then you will be so looking forward to the holidays and time off work.

kar - thanks and good luck with the interview on Monday. Cant wait to hear all about it.

Claire -  Thanks for the cwtchs - hope the bum bullets are not too much of a problem for you. They sound horrid. Not long for you now   its good news for you

Miriam, Jules,Pix,Taffy - thanks you so much for your kind words and thoughts, it really means a lot.

Jul - how are you and DH. I hope that you are finding things a little easier each day. Do you have a date for your review yet? Hope you dont have to said too long for it.

Jaynee - unfortunately we dont get NHS funding for IVF as I have a DD from a previous relationship. Will have a few months to save a few pounds for the next go.

Well we got our Christmas tree yesterday and now the house looks lovely and festive. I know it is a little early and would not normally do it until next weekend but really needed some christmas cheer in the house. I had a lovely hot bath and a bottle of wine. Going to get fit for my next tx. 3rd time lucky


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry ladies haven't been able to get on line for a while.

Sugar i am really sorry, i was convinced it would work for you.

Hope you get the fu app soon


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sugar and Juls - sending some more hugs your way -   Hope you are doing ok. 

Jaynee and Claire - not long to go now - sounds like you are both keeping sane - despite the side effects of the drugs and bum bullets. 

Sending  lots of      your way

Hello to everyone else - Its very quiet on here at the moment - hope everyone is doing nice festive things 
x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im so sorry sugar to hear about your BFN hun    

i hope everyone else is ok


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Thank you so much for being so kind to me, I cannot tell you how much your support and advice has help me and DH over the last few days. I called the clinie this morning and I have a planning apt on 1st Feb so hopefully I will be able to start again feb/march time. We are both excited to be starting again (obviously would have been better to have had a BFP though) but DH is very philosphical about our odds this time (very sensible   ). I know it is a numbers game and so hopefully our odds are better this time.   it goes well.

jaynee and claire - sending you       for good news and hopefully you will get a BFP for Christmas


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Sugar I'm glad you have a date for your follow up.   that you get your bfp on your next cycle.

Thank you for the best wishes, yeah I hope that I have a sober Christmas.  Suppose we'll find out on the weekend   

Well were off into Cardiff again this afternoon, to try and finish the Christmas shopping, and I need to get something to wear for a wedding and Russell Howard on Saturday (we have a very busy Saturday, suppose it will stop me testing early).

Sending Christmas cheer to us all ( I know how difficult they are for us all)


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Claire -  Not long till test date? How are you feeling. glad that you are keeping busy, it is hard waiting. Sounds like you have a packed weekend ahead of you. I would strongly advise not testing until all the fun things are over as if it is not the news you want it can be so hard to be happy and go out.

Happy shopping


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar no it's not long till test day!  Having a bit of a bad day today after yesterday's   and emotional day.  Within 1 hour getting up had a wave of nausea, lasted about 1/2 hour and settled with some ginger drink.  Just got back from Cardiff and feel really sick again  , bloody bum bullets.

I think I'm either gonna test Friday which is mega early or leave till Sunday.  Really don't think it will be positive, will be so gob snacked if it is though.  

Lots of   and   for us all

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire im sorry your having a rubbish day

big hugs


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Kara

Sorry for being really negative, I know I should be positive (I do try, but when I allow myself to be a little voice appears).  I will try to be more positive.

Saw baby Ellard's pic on ********, he/she looks fab.  Time's flying he'll/she'll be here before you know it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire  .  This is an awful stressful time, we have all had pos and neg days it is only natural

 to everyone


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Claire, sorry to hear your having a bad day. Cant believe how soon your test day is now   you definitely have a dry christmas. 

Sugar glad to see you have a planning appt to look forward, and also that you are positively planning your next cycle. I definitely think it helps after a BFN to have something further to aim for, and February will be here before you know it. 

Well I went back to work today, dont know yet if i've done the right thing but my manager is pretty understanding. I was interviewing with her today and she kept telling me to make sure I dont over do it and to get the others in the office to help me out with the lifting/carrying of notes and one of my colleagues kept offering and doing things for me today without me even asking which is real nice of her.  The other one was a bit too stressed out with her lack of nicotine as she's too broke to buy ciggies at the mo, lots of slamming, banging and swearing coming from her corner of the room today, I think i might buy her some ciggies myself on my way in tomorrow just to keep the stress levels down, lol!

Forgot to say too that our other embies didnt make it to blast on saturday so weren't frozen but I'm not focusing on them at all, they would have been a possible bonus but having already had 2 frozen previously that didnt survive thawing I'm strangely not too bothered.

Right best go and find something easy to do for tea tonight.  DH started his new job today so I wont make him wait on me tonight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jayne i went back to work the next day after ec, i think it helps to keep your mind off things as long as you don't over do it.  My embies never make it to blast but i have been pregnant on 3 txs.  So it is a good idea not to focus on that one.  Hope you are remaining pos


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you are feeling a bit better tonight claire   jaynee sorry you didnt get any frosties buy you wont be needing them        real glad you have booked planning appointment sugar


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Claire - it can be a terrible time during the 2ww. About the same time I had a really bad time too. So down and worried and over analysing and totally hormonal. I totally empathise with you (as can everyone else). It will get better. Dont test too early as you will just worry if the result is a wrong and not what you want. 

Jaynee - sorry you other embryo didnt make it, I am not sure what happened to our third one. Should ring and find out.  I think you should do what is comfortable for you. If you are better in work (and its not to physical) then that is better for you. 

To everyone else hope your all having a fab night


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar glad to hear you are positive and are gonna go again. glad to hear you have a tx app planned. feb will soon be here.

claire hope you are feeling better this evening, and try and keep positive as its not long to go now. we all know how hard the 2ww is. so i feel for you.

jaynee hope your 2ww goes well for you.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening Queenie How are you doing? I hope that you are ok.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi sugar,

i'm ok ish had a bad day saturday but better yesterday and today. just finding all the pregnancy anouncements hard. but just have to keep going. have fu next week so hope i get some positive answers to my questions, as i feel i need some now.

am hoping to do tx again may/june time hopefully on my 2nd nhs go but not sure if there will be a long waiting list. 

how are you and dh.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope you get the funding queenie wonder how long it will take for karas list of questions to get answered


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks miriam. yes i wonder when kara will hear. am gonna ask at fu next week if they know what will happen with the new funding and when we can have another go. hope it is not too long as am getting older.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah they will have to sort something or there is going to be a massive waiting list for 2nd goes


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Queenie - I know how hard it is, another friend of mine is pg with her 3rd. It is so tough not being able to join in and be planning it all. At the moment I am ok but I have to try hard not to think what would have been. That is the hardest part. Everyone has been great and DH seems to have moved on already. He has been great with me when I am upset but I think that is because he is more upset for me than the tx. But that is men for you I guess. So glad that you going to have another go. It take guts to keep on going.  I hope that you get answers at your fu. I have a planning apt on 1st Feb then hopefully will be able to start on the following AF   . Will wait and see though.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

For everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry ladies no news yet on the questions and if it were me and i had to wait forever i would pay, even though this is not an easy option by any means

im looking at a new (second hand) car which cost 5500 now i wouldnt flinch spending that on tx yet last night i was awake thinking about it!!!!!!!

i hate the fact that we have to self fund treatment and i think its wrong so maybe next we should tackling waiting times lol....also i know there is no waiting list in bristol and i wonder whether the funding could be transfered!!!!!!!just a wild thought


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree kara i think if the wait for nhs is too long i would pay instead especially cos of my age. ooh that is a thought about moving to another clinic with no waiting list. i wonder if you can transfer a welsh nhs go to an english clinic.

i hope you didn't stay awake worrying too long last nite and got some sleep. funny how we worry about costs of some things but not others.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies.

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiyaclaire 

how areyou? are you back at work?

so 5 days til d day


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kara

No I'm not back in work yet.  Saw my GP today and she gave me a paper till next Tuesday, she wanted to give me the full week off.  Will see what happens on test day.

Felling a little more positive today, although I do feel really emotional, could cry at a drop of a hat.  Have lots of odd niggles as well and still have waves of nausea.  But who know could just be my mind working overtime.

How are you?

It's very quiet on here lately


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hey claire, its quiet on all the boards, evveryone has disappeared...good luck...not long to go...xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its gone very quiet i think jaynee must be hiding lol

thats good of your gp hun, it does help not to be in work. sorry your feeling so emotional, thats not easy


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you.  I'm starting to get nervous, almost bought a test today but chickened out.  Don't really know which ones to get either, was thinking about first response (their bogof in boots), don't really fancy the clear blue as I don't think I can take not pregnant (written) looking up at me.  Silly I know  

So how are you?  Has it sunk in yet?

I'm based in my GP practice, so have a good relationship with all my GP's.

It isn't easy, I even cried when I watched a romantic comedy this morning, so glad I was here on my own.

I know where is Jayne?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always used clear blue but only once the digital ones as i felt like you. clinic use to advise a clear blue one but im sure first response are just as good.

i think it has sunk in at last lol

maybe everyone is busy shopping


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe, have you done any yet?

I'm all finished, just need to get food now.

Think I'll pop to boots and pick those first response ones up on Thursay, if I get them tomorrow, I'll be to tempted to test early


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah dont buy them beforeyour need them hun 

im off i think im shattered


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Claire, good your GP is supportive. It's a tough time so up and down, but not long to go now, 

Jaynee, good luck to you too, hope you are doing OK.

Queenie, not long till follow up, hoping you get all those Qs answered

 to all


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all 

hope everyone is well and thinking of you all.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Queenie

Not long till your follow up.  Hope things have settled down with you, it's difficult when people around you so easily have what you want most in the world.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

claie first respone are fine to use and the early ones are really sensitive ... good luck


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i hate those digital ones i think they are insensitive things.  I used all of them thats on the market i think lol

Good luck for testing


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys I am still here and not in hiding just yet  .  I did a real long message last night and lost it just as I was about to post so gave up  .

I'm rebelling and sneaking one in in work as may not get chance tonight. We have to go and look for a toilet and sink for the downstairs toilet.  We ripped the original one out over a month ago and was planning to leave it until after christmas to replace but DH has decided he now wants it done before christmas  , I reckon its coz he's getting too lazy and wont want to walk upstairs to the bathroom after his chrimbo dinner 

Claire, glad to see you've got your positivity back.  Hope your signs are positive ones   so hard for you.  I'm so with you on the digital tests too, great if you get to see "pregnant" but not so great when "not pregnant" slaps you in the face.  In fact I think I still have one of these in my bathroom cupboard must remember not to use that one!

Well I think I've done the right thing coming back to work, it is helping slightly to keep my mind off what may or may not be going on inside my body, especially as DH started his new job on Monday and if I was at home I would have been on my own driving myself insane no doubt!

Hope everyone else is okay, best go get some work started I've been here since 8am and not done a stitch yet


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

How is everyone today

claire - dont test early - its so not good. Glad you are feeling more positive.   for good news for you.

Jaynee - have fun toilet shopping. I love decorating but hate it when the house is a mess. We are doing our front lounge out at the moment. DH has stripped the walls (peachy woodchip   ) and has filled and sanded them down so they are now almost ready to paint. FIL coming tomorrow to fit an open fireplace with slate hearth. I cannot wait to have a real fire in the house. It will be fab. Cannot wait for it to be finished, the mess is a nightmare.

Sarah - how are you doing? Hope you are ok and all ready for Christmas.

 to everyone else here


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning all.

Jayne nice to see you.  Glad your feeling OK.  Good luck with bathroom shopping later.

Sugar don't worry I wont test early.  How are you?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

hi Claire  

I am good thanks, much better than I thought I would have been. I was so much worse when we abandoned the first cycle but I feel positive and in control (at the moment anyway   ). I am looking forward to Christmas and we have a very busy January so that should fly by and then we will hopefully be getting sorted for tx.

How are you coping with the waiting? It is so hard isnt it. Well done on resisting testing. It is such a temptation though.  

 for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee nice to see you hun, you sound a busy girl

claire your doing well girl, just dont buy the tests til you need them lol

sugar im gld your ok hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sugar I've surprised myself with not testing.  Did think about testing on Sat instead, but we have a wedding so will leave it till Sunday.

I'm glad your feeling OK, Feb will be here before you know it.

Kara how are you today, any luck with a car?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that is a very good idea Claire. Its a good excuse not to test. 

I cannot wait till feb, cannot wait to start again. Got to start saving though - its so expensive.

Hope everyone else is ok today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it sure is expensive!

claire we are viewing a pick up tonight from the research we have done it seems thats it within price range of most unless we buy a dog!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jayne - good to hear from you. Glad your keeping busy and sane! 

Claire - well done on resisting testing - sounds like you have a nice weekend planned - hope that Sunday brings you good news        
Got my BFP on a First Response - hope you do too  

Sugar glad you are doing ok -    - Oooh lucky you - a real fire. Went to my friends at the weekend and they had one going - realised that I really miss having one


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara my work car is due to be renewed in the new year and we've been looking at L200 or the Outlander.  They are a bit more expensive, but they do the job and from what we've read they are realable.  Hope you find one soon, it's so difficult only having 1 car when your used to having 2.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my bro has an outlander and it is very nice

i am waiting for luke to come with the L200 . It will certainly be alot different to my skyline


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I bet we are thinking about either the Warrior or Animal L200, gonna have another test drive after Christmas.  It's defo big enough for a pram etc.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah this one is an animal lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this one was no good boo boo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh sorry.  I hate looking for cars, although Rob loves it, if I'd let him he'd change it every 6 months


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems luke now has tomorrow off work and we are going car hunting!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Good luck.  If he's anything like Rob, he'll have you looking all over the UK.

It will be us next year.  My car needs changing as the lease ends next year (work car).  If this tx works we may have to change Rob's car, don't think a Z3 is that practical with a baby   (and I love that car).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol lukes company car is fine but his car is a 2 seater drift car so no way we can use this

its a nightmare already lol....getting tempted to buyanother skyline lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire we have two impractical cars both bloody sporty numbers.  They are four doors though.  Oh i love z3's


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Why can't you buy a skyline, a pram would fit into there surely


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I love it too.  I have said that when tx works, we'll wait to see how many there are there and if only one, we'll keep it.  As I have to change mine and my ST will do until the new one arrives.

Yeah the pram should fit.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no no to a skyline cause we want something we cant drift lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Will ask Rob if he's heard of anything, for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool

at this rate im gona have a strop on lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully Luke won't break the next one lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he bloody better not or im gona break him lol

think im gona go and stand by him and stamp my feet and cry lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll find something, have you looked in auto trader or papers like that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

searched autotrader etc etc

searching the net deciding where best to go tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

what car are you looking for kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry about nicking this thread with car chat

we were looking for a pickup maybe an l200, dont really want a close in 4x4 but now im so confused


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry l200 means nothing to me pretty useless with cars


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a pick up truck with 5 seats


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad the car/pickup hunt is going well Kar

How is everyone else doing today, its very quiet on here x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies.

Hope everyone is OK.  

Sugar I agree it's gone very quiet on here lately.


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Evening all, who's going to confess to pressing the slow motion button on my life! I cant beleive how slooowww time is going!  ET was exactly one week ago today but it so feels like it could have been a month ago.  Cant believe I have another 9 days til OTD 

I went to see my neice this morning in her christmas production with my brother and my mum.  She was a star.  She is in reception year and it involved all the children in reception and yr 1, everyone had a part.  They were all so cute. My mum had a little cry towards the end when the nativity part started, I think this was more to do with her thinking about my Dad not being there as Amy's part was practically the first practically the beginning. 

Claire, how are you doing hun, are you still getting waves of nausea. Do you have the evil peesticks yet?

Sugar, how is the fireplace coming on, it sounds lovely. I know what you mean about mess, we have been living in ours in a mess since July 2007 but the end is in sight thankfully. We have the 3rd bedroom to decorate and hall, stairs and landing once the downstairs toilet is done and that is the whole house done from top to bottom.  It wasnt supposed to be a project but it turned into one  as when we moved in and started stripping the wallpaper to decorate we found that the plaster could just be pulled off the walls without much effort at all so we ended up rewiring, new plumbing, new ceilings,  windows, kitchen, bathroom, the list goes on! For nearly 18 months we lived just in one room going from upstairs to downstairs and then back up again. 

How is everyone else, busy with the lead up to christmas?  I so need to get my butt into gear and buy some christmas presents.

Right DH is here now to do my gestone, be back later xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jayne  I know time does drag on the 2ww.

I bought the evil pee sticks today.  Decided on the first response ones, only because the were buy one get one free (in boots).  Still have the waves of nausea, but not as bad today.  (.)(.) are still tender and slightly swollen, but this could just be down to the   bullets.  Trying not the think to much about it as I'll start to go   ( or even more so).

How are you anyway?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire hide the pee sticks lol

jaynee it horrid how the 2ww slows time down


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't worry I'll be strong and wait till Sunday I promise


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good girl


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm doing okay, just getting a bit impatient and going slowly round the bend .  No signs of what may or may not be going on whatsoever. The evil CB digital test in my bathroom keeps reminding me that it is there but I'm resisting its pull as it is just way too early to test yet, although I do wonder when the earliest time could be


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne I did wonder how early I could have tested.  But kinda thought the longer I leave it, the longer I can be oblivious to it all.  And keep   that it could work.  Try and keep sane I know it's really difficult.  No testing it's too early will have to get the pee stick  out


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not gona tell you how early you can test you naugthie girls lol

the thing is if you wait you test once and get a clear results, if you test too early it would mean testing again!!! there is a too early and an early ish lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i tested early once and it drove me insame.  I think i told you this before i can't keep peesticks in the house i just have to use them lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

keep positive girls and keep away from those pee sticks.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Step away from the pee sticks girls - early testing brings nothing but trouble.

Hope everyone is doing ok tonight. We are having a night of doing nothing but eating, drinking and watching tv.  The fireplace is being put in tomorrow so hopefully next weekend the room will be ready to clean and paint. New curtains and two bits of furniture and we are done. Cannot wait to have a cwtch infront of our first real fire.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hello Claire and Jaynee, you are doing very well keeping away from those peesticks! Keep it up and keep positive, each day is a day closer  

What a busy time you have got before crimbo Sugar! Sounds lovely


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats sounds nice sugar, i love decorating


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I promise I have steeped away from them.  I've waited this long I sure I can wait another 2 days.

Ladies any ideas to help with nausea, tried ginger didn't work and it's really bugging me now.  Bloody   bullets.

Sugar I'd love a real fire, just wouldn't look right in our house .  Enjoy your night.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no sure about the sickness hun, lets hope it is a good sickness!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well what a naughty bunch of ladies you are - testing early?       

Jaynee - get your OH to hide that evil CB test somewhere - you dont need for a little while yet and it will drive you nuts and the 2WW is bad enough anyway. Whenever I have had tests in the house I have always kept them buried in a clothes drawer so the temptation is out of sight. Bathroom would be lethal 

Claire - I found sipping lemonade and munching jelly babies good for my sickness.... 
 that its a good sign for you  

Queenie, Sugar, Pix and anyone Ive missed - hi, hope you are all well  
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Taffy will try it today.  Not long woke (DH came home from nights and stared to snore as soon as his head touched the pillow) and already start to feel a bit yuck.  So I think I'll pop to tesco to get some lemonade and jelly babies  , oh and I best pop to next to get some shoes for the wedding tomorrow.

 that it's not just the beloved   bullets, and that it's good news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ummm jelly babies

claire your so very close now and i am praying for you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you Kara 2 more sleeps, oh I'm getting very nervous now.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Big weekend for you Claire, have everything crossed for you. Jaynee, almost half way - keep away from those peesticks! Sending you both      

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Evening all, flying visit from me again tonight i'm afraid as I'm actually going to attempt to decorate our christmas tree and get an early night.  You wont be needing the   for me testing early, I'm all mouth no action .  I would love to have the courage to test early but I'm not even looking forward to testing on OTD if I make it that far.  As desperate as I am to know the outcome i'm sh*t scared to see   especially on that bloody digital test.  The only way that test will ever be used is if a normal test comes up positive first.

Claire, did the lemonade and jelly babies work? and did you get your shoes?  Enjoy your wedding tomorrow.  Is it Sunday you are going test? Sure you dont fancy hanging on til next Saturday with me   

Hope everyone else is okay, hopefully I will get a chance tomorrow to reply to some of the other threads, although I have been warned I may be used a a gofer tomorrow back and fore screwfix and the diy places!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jayne.  Hope you manage to get an early night and the tree decorated.

I know how you feel and dead scared about testing.

The jelli babies didn't really help, but I did find that Lemonade with ginger syrup worked.  Yes gonna wait till Sunday I think.  Not really looking forward to the wedding, it's my uncle and I have issues with the way he treated my grandparnets and my parents over the last couple of years.  Only going for my parents, thankfully I'm not drinking (I tell the truth when I have a drink).

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Claire sorry to intefere what was the lemonade and ginger syrup used for?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol leighsa she just trying it for sickness ...not to long now ladies to test wishing you lots and lots of luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

claire hope you have a good time at the wedding tomorrow and all the very best for test on sunday really hope it a bfp for you.  

jaynee not long now try and stay away from the pee sticks.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

lol... oh.... thought id ask?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry girls I'm rubbish at keeping up.  Just want to wish those testing soon loads of luck  ^reiki 
and those still waiting lots of patience


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats ok leighsa   hiya laura hope you are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire hope the wedding goes well

jaynee hope your well

hiya queenie and laura, hope you are both ok

leighsa nice to see you jumping in for a chat

josie how are you hun?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Leighsa I've had a bit of nausea in the 2ww, and wanted to know what would help, and ladies I can say it does work  

Jayne how are you?  Hop DH doesn't have you running around too much today.

Laura since to see you.  Hope everything is OK? And that your not too busy with work.

Queenie how are you?

Kara hope you and the bump is OK

Hope everyone else is OK?

It's too   for a wedding, so wish I could go back to bed, I'm really tired woke at 6am and couldn't;t get back to sleep


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

hi claire sry to hear ya not feeling to well hope ya feel beta sn. Hi kara i couldnt help myself im addicted to this site im actually on my phone in my car inbetween doing my viewings. Lol xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah i do that too when im out and about lol


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Just flying through to wish Claire good luck for testing in the morning     its good news for you.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

I need to admit that I tested early, tested twice today (with 2 different tests) and got  .  Gonna use the evil clear blue one in the morning to make extra sure.

We're so pleased, now starts a whole different bag of worries.

Thank you for all your support over the last few weeks


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wowee, how fantastic Claire, huge congratulations, fab news. What a christmas present and evidence that there is always hope after a converted cycle. So happy for you


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

congrats claire1...on your bfp....amazing news babe....its so hard all the waiting for the scan...its jus lucky we dont have wait til 12 weeks like all the other girls out vthere....hope the wedding goes ok and at least you could celebrate for yourself babes....i was in total shock when i had my bfp...but its true...i tested with cb digital and it worked out correct...im so happy for you babes....i had a bit of nausea in the 2ww then it dissappeared then it came back a bit but i have no other symptoms apart from a pos preg test and the tiredness that has only jus started so keep strong....this journey will go on for another 36 weeks for you....wow...bet your on  


leighsa- you r so addicted if your checking updates between viewing lol

jaynee- well done for not testing early...it makes all the difference...your so strong and please dont be scared for otd...it may be the hardest thing of all but it may be good news chick....

hey kara....how did your scan go?? it was prob ages ago but was jus wondering...you ok and is the lil tinker kicking mummy lots?

hey taffygirl, sarahjane, sugarfairy, queenie and miriam..pixtrix.all you i have also forgotten...hope you all ok


xxx


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG Claire I am so pleased for you, naughty you keeping to it yourself, how on earth did you manage that!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG   Was just popping in to wish you luck for testing in the morning Claire ......what fantastic news. I am so pleased for you and DH.  Congratulations to you both 

Hope the sickness eases for you soon - I found that sipping sweet drinks like lemonade all the time was the best thing for it. I also drank loads of Lilt - but think that was more of an odd craving and 'cos I was getting sick of the lemonade.  

Hello everyone else - hope you are all ok
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire congratulations, who cares about sickness it will all be worth it (YOU ARE PREGGERS WOOHOO)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh claire that is brilliant ..bet hubby will be having a drink to celebrate tonight   well done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire im over the moon for me yay yay. nowyou can stop peeing on sticks lol

girlie i post all my news on the other thread! did you get the link i sent you?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont you mean her kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol yeah i mean im over the moon for YOU claire

omg my brain is not with me at all and i can hear you all laughing


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

i just popped on to wish claire luck for testing tomorrow, but i'm too late!!!

congratulations!!!!!! relax and enjoy every moment of being pregnant!!! xx

hiya to everyone else!!
julsxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya juls huni

how are you?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, well done Claire. Lovely to hear of an IUI BFP!  Hope you enjoy the wedding tonight hun


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

kara- feeling much better thanks hun!  Sounds like you are popping out nicely, i have been reading the other thread to keep up with your news.!! xx


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

will have a look on thee other thread thanks kara...xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations Claire, what wonderful news!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Claire - what a wonderful early Christmas pressie for you and DH. Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead of you.

Morning all - not been around much last few days been trying to keep myself busy before christmas. We have to finish the front lounge soon - got to get paint/furniture and everywhere is rediculously busy that makes me not want to go anywhere  

Goodluck to all testing soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations claire that is fantastic news. what i wonderful xmas present for you and dh.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Thank you so much for all the best wishes and congratulations.  We are both over the moon, but very cautious at the same time.  I really cant believe it, tested again this morning  , that was the last test we had and I promise I wont do any more.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations Claire - such amaxing news!!!

I have my ec on tuesday so fingers crossed et on Friday - did anyone go for assisted hatching?  its been suggested to us but we can't decide! xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for Tuesday jk1.  
We had assisted hatching on our 2nd (successful) attempt. Why are you unsure?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We had assisted hatching on this cycle and i would recommend it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had AH, had it a few times and would also recommend it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too maia was assited hatched


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

claire1 said:


> Don't worry I'll be strong and wait till Sunday I promise


Just trying to read back and found this   

Am I correct in thinking that it's only Jaynee in the middle the 2ww now


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep Shelle your right, still in the 2WW  which actually seems more like a year wait the ways are dragging on lol    In fact the time is going tht slow I'm still decorating my christmas tree since Friday!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations CLaire thats wonderful news, bet you are both delighted.   

I also had assisted hatching and would recommend it i had BFP with it too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh jaynee i feel for you time really does stand still on 2ww ...   end result will be worth the wait


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone.  I was usure about AH as i read on the internet that there is no evidence that it increases the chances and that it could damage the embryo.  As so many of you have had it and been successful i think we will go for it.  Feeling a bit bloated today can't wait for tomorrow to see how many eggs they get.  I was on a different cycle this time - antagonist as had mild hyperstimulation last time round.  I had my last scan Friday morning and the lead follice was 17mm and I have 10 in my left ovary and 6 or 7 in my right - less than last time but hopefully still enough for them to get a few eggs!!

Anyway fingers crossed for everyone. jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee hope time speeds up a little

jo good luck for EC tomorrow


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jaynee and Jo - just dropping in a little  
       
for you both
x


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

jk1 good luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get a bumper crop.  I had AH too but as you can see i'm yet to know the outcome


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

JK1 good luck for ec tomorrow,   that you get lots.

Jayne how are you?  The 2nd week is the worse, but not long now.   that you get good news


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck jk1 hope you get some good lucky eggs


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your good luck messages - they got 7 eggs - quite alot less this time as they got 16 last time, have my fingers crossed tonight that they will all fertilise!

I've been given steriods to take this time too.  In a little bit of pain in my abdomen but I suppose its to be expected.

Hope everyone is ok, joxx


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Well i'm still here plodding along and only 4 days to go, that's more like it!  I still couldnt call it either way so I'm trying hard not to second guess.  Havent been and bought any peesticks yet so as not to tempt myself into testing early.  The evil CB digital is still there but that can bloody stay there  

jk1 hope egg collection went well for you today  .  

Claire, has it sunk in yet?  Do you still have the sickness?  I see that you have your scan booked, dont know bout you but I cant wait to see how many you have in there!

Hope everyone else is okay.  I have DH doing more DIY tonight and there is lots of moaning and swearing coming from upstairs at the mo so I'd best go and see what's gone wrong!


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Jo our posts crossed.  7 is a good number   you have a good phone call tomorrow x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo 7 is great, well done. rest up and i hope you get a good phone call in the morning

what diy are you doing jaynee?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

7 is fab Jo, well done. Good luck for your call

Nearly here now Jaynee, loads of luck


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jo 7 is a good number   that they get jiggly over night.  Get plenty of rest.

Jayne it's not long now keep in there, don't get the evil sticks until the last minute.  You really cant guess the outcome, I really thought that it hadn't worked, but look at me now  .  that you join us all on the pregnancy thread.

No it really hasn't sunk in yet.  The sickness comes and goes, fresh bread in Tesco's this morning set it off and steak and onion crisps at lunch today.  I know how many is the big question, 1 is a bonus 2 is great 3 i don't know what we'll do  .

Will be   for you over the next few days


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

its Lucky 7 for you Jo - good luck for the call - hope it comes early 

Jaynee hang in there hun - not long to go


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jo fingers crossed for the call in morning       not long now jaynee hang on in there


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jaynee, sending you   for the last few days of your wait,   you get the best Christmas present ever!

Jo, fingers crossed for your phone call  

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo thinking of you? hope they call soon


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

AFternoon all

Jaynee - hows it going? Good luck for the next few days   Christmas comes early for you

Jo - hope you have had the phone call and it was good news. Waiting is eternal isnt it  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jo congrats on 7. hope you had good news with your call today.

jaynee not long to go good luck .

hi everyone


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne how are you doing?   for you hun

Jo hope you had good news today


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all, hope everyone is ok

Goodluck tomorrow Queenie, I hope they give you lots of answers


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow queenie.  Hope you get the chance to ask all your questions hunni


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks girls for your good wishes I cant believe I'm so close to potentially my best christmas ever, I so hope it is good news for us on Saturday.  I have to admit I am petrified at the moment of testing and every time I go to the loo I'm too scared to look once I've wiped but force myself to do so.  This is the closest we have ever got to an OTD, on our first attempt I bled early and on the 2nd attempt I bled 9dp2dt, and tomorrow I will actually be 14dpt3dt just hope its not the extra drugs keeping AF at bay though.  Oh well only another 2 days and I will know either way. 

Jo, hope you had good news today.

Queenie hope you get all your questions answered tomorrow 

Kara, DH's DIY task last night was putting the new handles on the doors upstairs as for nearly one year now we have not had anything on them at all.  It took him 2 hours to do 2 doors although to be fair they were a bit more complicated than normal handles as they bolt together through the door rather just screw in from either side. I thought I'd be pushing my luck to ask him to do the third  .  I'm letting him have the night off tonight although there are lots of little jobs that need doing so its only one night lol. 

I'm off to peel pickled onions now, I love homemade onions and my grancha had made a big jar for christmas but I've eaten them all    so for the first time ever I am going to attempt to do them myself!

Hi to everyone I've missed, hope you are all okay xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh jaynee i am so keeping my fingers crossed for you, i remember knickwatch so so well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jayne knickerwatching don't stop after the 2ww hun, i'm still doing it lol.  Hope it all goes well for you


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

i have done it a few times lol too ... i think its due to the increase in our secretions.... tmi lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Me too, I'm still doing it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah me too 

jaynee are your in touch with dr gorgy? he will wana know your result asap


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah Kara I have to phone him with my result and then take it from there.  I think he said if its BFP then I will need to do another intralipid but I'm hoping that I could do that through Healthcare at Home as I dont know if I could cope with a trip to London just now. 

I still havent started peeling the onions, best shift my butt me thinks x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really enjoy peeling onions yeah im sad

im sure if you explain he would allow in through healthcare at home, your a good girl for not testing btw


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

only coz I'm scared too. I think I'd be happy not test on saturday either


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was the same hun so totally understand


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate peesticks but if there in the house they draw me to them and i have to pee on them lol then wish i hadn't


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually have a CB digital peestick but its not tempting me half as much as a bog standard one would so I'm not planning on getting any til Friday evening. 

I'm gonna log off now, the onions are calling!  speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy onion peeling


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you are doing fab not testing jaynee    no news of jo yet then ...hope shes just busy


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

will be thinking of you tomorrow Queenie, I hope all goes well and you come away with a plan.

Loads of luck Jaynie, you are so close now

Joe hope all was ok with call today


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie - all the best for your appointment today - will be thinking of you  
 you get lots of answers to your questions - and a plan   
x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry I didn't post yesterday - i was asleep most of the day!!

The embryologist called at about 8.30am yesterday and said that they looked to do icsi on all 7 eggs but that one was immature and two were abnormal so they injected 4.  Luckily all 4 fertilised!! We are so pleased and booked in for et at 10.30am tomorrow morning with assisted hatching.

Still not many but one more embryo than last time when they got 16 eggs!!

Its our four year wedding anniversary today so just going to do some last bits of christmas shopping and going to pop into John Lewis for a pancake...mmmmm!!!

Hope everyone is ok, jo xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jo 4 thats great news.  Good luck with et.   for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo 4 seems to be a good number for you and thats great to get 100% fertilise

good luck with et tomorrow


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done Jo, 4 is a great number. Hope that they continue to grow ready for tomorrow for you.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow jo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Jo good luck for tomorrow


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Goodluck Jo - its a wonderful thing that is happening.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jo and Jaynee, thinking of you both today and wish you all the very best


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jo - wishing you lots of luck today  
Jaynee - how you doing? Not long till testing now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope transfers gone well jo best of luck for 2ww       good luck testing jaynee


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo hope et went well

jaynee all the very very best for test day tomorrow, fingers crossed for you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne good luck for testing tomorrow.  

Jo hope everything went OK today


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Jayne, hope your dreams come true x

Thanks for all your messages, et went really well today, we had one 10 cell and one 7 cell put back in the 10 cell was perfect with no fragmentation at all, the 7 cell had about 5% fragmentation but they were still really happy with it.  Also have a 4 and a 9 cell that they are going to keep until sunday and will hopefully be able to freeze.

Not going to do anything for a few days now - i think i made the mistake of going back to work too soon last time round so have planned to do absolutely nothing this time!!  Test date is 3rd Jan so fingers crossed will have a good new year surprise!!

Hope all is ok with everyone and you aren't all too cold!! jo xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad everything went well jo take care x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good stuff jo - Take it easy now  
Jayne - everything crossed for you here. Hope its good (well fantastic !) news tomorrow  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo that is fab news, enjoying resting up while you can


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hey jus an update girlies....had my scan all ok we r in shock....we r having twins....omg.....double the trouble but keeping our feet firmly on the ground....i honestly thought it was one due to lack of symptoms....we r both very happy tho....xxxx

sorry i have to post and run...wrapping pressies then food shopping later.....busy and eventful day all round...xxx


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG girlie double trouble 

Jo glad today went well for you.  Hope your other two embies make to Sunday for you too xx  Did you do AH in the end?

Well I cant believe that tomorrow is nearly here, OMG how scared am I!  I have my test ready but will I be brave enough to do it is the question.  I think I'd be quite happy being PUPO for ever, lol.  Yesterday was a very strange day, I left my bag on the wheelie bin outside our house (on the drive but still very noticeable from the road), drove to work, parked the car, about to get out and then realised what I had done.  Thankfully it was still there when I got back to the house.  Also on my first drive into work I burst into tears when Chris Moyles played Elton John's step into christmas, WTF!!!  I have officially lost the plot  .  

I'm gonna try and have an early night tonight as I dont think there will be much sleeping in me tonight.  Also DH has gone out I so hope he's not too drunk when he comes home


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jayne wishing you all the best for testing today.  Really hope that you have some great news.  Will be thinking of you this morning, and will check in when I get home from work later.


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

BFN for me again, and feeling pretty sh*t at the moment.  I think I would have preferred an early bleed again rather than going through all the hope and then the torture of peeing on a stick on OTD.  

Not sure what the next options are for us at the moment, I have quite a few things I would like to discuss just hope we can get an early appt to do so.  I think I might go and see my GP about one of them on Monday to get the ball rolling as early as possible (getting my fibroid removed while its hopefully still small enough not to require any more gonapeptyl).  

I've told DH I think mentally I can only go through one more fresh cycle and then I want to start looking into adoption, I'm really open on this idea but he is not so keen at the moment.  

Catch up soon, i'm off to lick my wounds and comfort eat, along with a few big vodkas later on this evening xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Jaynee I am so sorry that you got a BFN this morning. It really is a truely crappy thing to happen. I really hope that you can get a FU soon and that they can offer some hope on your next tx. Each tx is so hard mentally and then when it doesnt work it is soul destroying. I hope that you and dh can find some comfort together and spend Christmas together relaxing and recharging your batteries for the new year.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Jaynee,

Really sorry to hear your news this morning.  I think all the girls on here are incredibly stong to be able to go through this time and time again - it's such a horrible thing to have to go through.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with which ever road you choose to take next.

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jaynee, I am so sorry about your BFN   it all seems so cruel, will be thinking of you and wish you all the very best for your next step xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jaynee i am so so very sorry and you take as much time as you need to lick your wounds.

my thoughts are with you i know how hard it is


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jaynee so very sorry. take lots of time to get over this make sure you and dh look after each other. thinking of you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Jayne I'm so sorry  . Take as much time as you both need.  Thinking of you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jayne - so, so sorry hun. Sending big  to you and DH. 
Hope you manage to get a follow up appointment early in the New Year so that you can move forward. 
Vodka and munchies sounds like the best plan for the time being
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry jayne, look after yourselves


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Jaynee, I am so sorry. Take special care of each other


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

oh im so sorry jayne,   take time and care for yourselves...xxx

jk- make sure you rest up hun, im sure it helped me..i found the 1st wek the worst and by day 6-7 i was so neg but thought well...there is  nothing i can do if it hasnt worked and i turned the corner and went back to work 3 days before testing and it helped me so much and work has been good eversince....i have a great team leader so that helps and jus make sure you know your limitations ..dont do too much...dont symptom spot cos you will go crazy....i hope you will be a lucky as we r...

i wish everyone on her love and luck...life is so cruel sometimes...xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry jaynee it really is unfair   jk1 best of luck for your 2ww


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

a week after ec, af arrived and lasted 3/4 days and now i'm on cd 33 and still no sign of af. ( my cycles are normally 26/27 days long).  

is this cos of tx.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie it could be hun, it sometimes takes a long time to get back to normal.  Don't worry hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks michelle.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Our bodies are a nightmare sometimes, it would be good if they behaved now and again. I hope things get back to normal soon for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good chance it is hun, i had a cycle of 46 days after a failed cycle before.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jaynee sorry to read your sad news


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the advice girliepinx - i am so bored but making sure that i don't do too much - had a good excuse to get out doing the cleaning today too!!! (my poor husband!!)

I've been having some slight cramps yesterday and today - nothing as bad as period ones but there I can definately feel something - i'm hoping its just everything settling down after the ec and et this week.  

Did anyone else have slight cramps 1 and 2 days after et?

jaynee - i hope you are ok xx

jo x


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

hey jk- i had loads of cramps on and off but not enough to take paracetemol..and af pains...back ache...dont forget there will be lots of things going on in your body that you wont be aware of but you will be noticing every little niggle, every little ache...every little symptom....try and think postive and after all as long as you rest and dont do too much then all should bee ok...and if its not then there is absolutely nothing we can do about it...sounds harsh but if its meant to be it will...thats how i had to think in the end cos i felt so precious...xxx  i still think like this now...i have to have some good and some bad thoughts to keep me balanced and although im so happy to be having twins i know that a twin preg is more complicated and more risks...so im taking every day at a time...

i did a bit of cleaning but got so tired and then emotional and frustrated that i gave in..my saviour was going back to work a few dayys b4 testing....

dont forget your body has been through alot with the treatment so let it recover....i was even bored with this morning in the end and i love it normally...

good luck...and stay positive babe...fingerz and toes crossed for ya...xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo aches and pains are very normal after treatment, believe me its a worry when there are pains or no pains

best advice i can give is listen to your body


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for your advice girls - its going to be a long two weeks but at least its christmas inbetween - will hopefully keep me busy!! x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie - sorry to hear your body is playing up - I think you had quite a high dose of  drugs this cycle - so maybe that could be why? Hope things are back to normal soon  

Good luck for the 2WW jk1 - as others have said pains are normal at this stage. Try not to worry.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jk1 hope the 2ww goes quick with xmas and new year during it.

well i was woken at 5.30 with af pains so looks like she is on her way and should make an appearance today.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Queenie, hope you are ok, jo x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie it will be good to get af now before xmas and have done with it and start new year a fresh hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks yes af arrived yesterday, am actually pleased it has arrived as was getting worried. 

well i'm really pleased with myself. my brother and his family arrived at my mum and dad's today. i had a couple of tears as i drove to my mum's house but once i was there i have not had one tear. had lots of cwtches with my 2 month old nephew and fed him and i played with my 5 year old nephew as well. even stayed and had tea with everyone. just got home now. my nephews are gorgeous. they are only in wales till monday then they are back off to kent before flying back to oz in jan.

hope everyone is well and keeping warm in this cold weather.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie i am so pleased you were able to enjoy the kids.

good news that af has arrived too.

what are your plans for crimbo?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara. 

going out on xmas eve for lunch with dh parents and sil and bil and neice. ( as only chance dh will get to see is family)

dh working xmas day and boxing day. i'm going to my parents for xmas dinner with my brother and his family.

so on boxing day i think i will have the day to my self.

no plans for new year eve  as dh is working so might have a quiet nite in and go to bed as normal. always find  that it is such an anti climax.

read that you have xmas eve, day and boxing off. that will be nice for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that sounds nice well apart from your dh working all the time

i am kinda hoping to have crimbo day mostly at home with maybe steak and chips lol then our realu crimbo day at my parents on boxing day with family

might go and see lukes mum and sister on crimbo day for a bit


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds like a nice day. its good that you don't have to work over xmas now. will you have to work over new year.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i am working new years day and the 2rd so not too bad. i used to work it all and that was over 12 hours a day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i hope your not working that many hours this year as you need your rest now.

well i think i am gonna call it a nite and go and watch some tv in bed.

nite x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night night hun

i will be doing 11 hours both days which is normal for me


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good that AF arrived Queenie. Wish mine would, even did pregnancy test the other day, how mad and sad is that   Lovely that you were able to enjoy your nephews. Mine is is such a huge part of my life, but still get upset yet when actually with him I am ok and love every moment


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Hope everyone is ok - glad to hear that you are feeling a little bit better Queenie and that you enjoyed seeing your Nephews - my two year old Nephew came over yesterday -he's lush (well most of the time anyway!!) - he does keep smashing his metal cars on my oak floor though!!

I was supposed to go and see my friend today to take her kids some presents but i live in barry on a hill and its frozen solid!!  I got a bit emotional as now i'm stuck in the house for another day, but my husband thinks its better that i stay in in case i fall over - which i do enough when its not icy!!

So i'm sat under my blanket watching the vicar of dibley repeats with my furbaby (my dog) feeling really emotional as just want to get out and see people now (maybe its the progesterone?)

sorry to go on and on and on - hope everyone else has managed to get out and about today!!

Jo xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw make the most of resting up


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Queenie - glad AF arrived and things are getting back to normal for you now. Shame that DH is working over christmas, hope you have a good time up at your mums. We are off to DH mum and dad on Christmas day - will be the first one not at mums. I am looking forward to it but cannot wait to be back at mums in the afternoon for pressies and wine.

JK - the progesterone is horribe - you feel great one minute then crappy the next and very hormonal. it is best to stay home if it is icy out, but I know how horrid cabin fever is. Hope you are ready for Christmas now.

Pix - how are you doing, hope AF arrives soon for you. Merry Christmas to you and yours.

Kar - hope that you ahve a great christmas and that work on NYE is not too bad for you.

merry Christmas everyone and hope you all have a wonderful time


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Sugar fairy, can i ask you if you are self funding your third cycle?  I'm sure i read that you can now have two on the NHS in wales but i'm not sure?

jo x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo you can have two on the nhs in wales now

the girl on here were the ones that change the funding


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Kara, thats really good - i know you have done alot of work to get it changed.  You are all FAB!! 

Been feeling a bit AF like this morning so been aving doubts as to whether its worked or not - the first ones since transfer - a bit gutted to be honest - hopefully its nothing though.  I have been really thirsty over the last 3 days - did anyone else have this?

Hope everyone has a good christmas, jo xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Try not to worry JK - people do also get AF type pains with BFPs. 
Early days yet so try and keep up the PMA       will say a few     for you 
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had bad af pains through the 2ww and i still get mild ones now.  Early days yet hun, take care


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jk everyone is so different there really is no way to no expect testing sorry hun. keep your chin up and try and stay postive

hope your embies are snuggling in


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you are doing OK Jo. Sending you lots of festive     for your 2ww


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a good christmas - we just got back from spending three whole days at my mum and dad's.......glad to be home!!  Been getting mega hot flushes over the weekend - I'm fine one minute and then boiling hot the next!!  Also still thirsty and been having strange feelings in my abdomen.....

I know Kara said there is no way of telling except for testing but its sooooooooo hard not to symptom watch!!

Hope you are all ok,

jo x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We all symptom watch hun, its part and parcel of the process.  I hope these symptomsa re a good sign for you, i had hot flushes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we all do

my only sign was increased smell

not too long to go now, fingers crossed for you


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Michelle and Kara, feeling a little better about things today - i'm back to work tomorrow which will help take my mind off things a bit,

have a good bank holiday!! xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy your last day off hun

glad your feeling better today.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hang on in there jk1 not to long to go now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi jk1 

not long to go now to test date. 

hope you have a good evening and that you get a wonderful new year gift in 3 days time.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck JK1 for testing not long now. Hope you have some good news.
Happy new year everyone


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck for testing Jo!

Happy new year all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo good luck hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck for testing jo


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lods of luck Jo


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning everyone - happy new year!!

Can't wait till sunday - don't have any symptoms now though really at 14pd3dt - did have a little spotting on day 10 in the morning but nothing since so who knows - youjust can't tell!!

If it hasn't worked I'm going to look at it positively that it would then be thrid time lucky!!

Hope everyone had a good night last night - we just had a quiet one with some nice food and the TV (I was knackered after only 1 1/2 hours shopping trip!!).

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed you wont need third time lucky


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for testing Jo - I hope it turns out to be second time lucky for you  
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jo good luck for testing.

I didn't really have any symptoms, so you cant guess till testing day.

Really hope you wont need a third go


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Jo

 you get a fab start to the new year


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jo lets hope its the first bfp for the new year and then all you lovely ladies will follow.  2010 is going to be a good year for everyone (i trully believe this) xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Jo have you tested yet?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've been wanting to test for the last 2 days but I haven't - I can't wait to know but I almost don't want to know either - not sure if that make sense!!

Had a nice day today - went to lunch with my friend and her 3 year old and 1 year old which kept my mind off tomorrow a bit as they all they want to do is play ALL day - they are lush though!!

I've been feeling a bit like my AF is due today - feel a bit heavy which is what i normally feel like at this time of my cycle (although it could just be all the food i ate over christmas hahaha!!), also had a really sharp headache this morning which i don't think is a pregnancy symptom!

Thank you for all your good luck messages - fingers crossed,

Jo xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Jo for holding off, not long now, really hope its good news for you   you get good news good luck for tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you lots of luck for the morning jo


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jo all the very best for test tomorrow. really hope it is a bpf for you.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning all,

Well its BFN for me again - looks like it will have to be third time lucky.

With my first cycle i knew from the start of the second week that it hadn't worked but this time I felt different so I think I had my hopes up - did the test at 4.30am as i couldn't sleep but it came up negative straight away - i didn't have to wait for the two mins as suggested on the box - I knew straight away that if it was positive the line would have shown there and then.

Fingers crossed for next time, maybe it will be our turn next.
I'll join the new year cyclers thread now - i think i was the last one on this one.  Hoping I can get a follow up appointment as soon as - was considering LWC again but they charge so much more and I think IVF wales are pretty good (apart from keeping to appointments!!).

Thank you to everyone for all your support - last time i went through this on my own but this time has been so much better having people to talk to that have been through it - people that haven't really don't understand.

Jo xxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

So sorry about your BFN Jo. I was so excited for you this morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo i am so sorry

i hope you managed to get an appointment asap .

i am glad you didnt have to go through this alone and we are all still here for you

big hugs


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh I am so sorry, so unfair


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you both - feeling really down at the moment, my husband rang my mum to tell her and she seemed more interested in booking flights for their holiday this year!! I was gobsmacked!! they just don't understand xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are gona feel down and thats ok, i find people dont know how to react to this type of bad news when what you really want is support and someone to listen.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jo - I am so, so sorry  
Sending a big   to you and DH - Take care of one another
Hope you manage to get an appointment soon and are able to move on quickly.
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You are going to feel down, allow yourself to with those feelings and then make a plan for your next steps. I always thought that my mother didn't give a monkeys, yet I think mums can find it hard and perhaps don't want to show that they are upset on top of what you are feeling and use avoidance, if that makes sense? I have found that as time went on my mother has got better with the whole IVF thing. But a little more concern would be nice, the last thing you need to know about is flights.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Jo I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of  .  Hope you get an appointment soon.

Take care


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Jo, like you said 3rd time lucky hun.  Hope you get an appointment soon xx  People who haven't been in our situations will never understand what we have gone through


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so sorry that you didnt get a BFP  

It is so hard when it doesnt work and no words can make it better. I hope that you and DH find that time doesnt drag too much until your FU.

When you are ready come and join us in the new year thread. 3rd time lucky


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry jo bfns are poop but theres still hope for next go


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jo i'm so sorry. really thought it was gonna work for you. third time lucky    

i always find people just do not understand what it is like to go thought this except friends on here. so remember we are here for you whether you are doing tx or like some of us inbetween tx.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Jo i am so sorry i thought it was gonna be good news for you.  Hope you can move forward soon and try and stay positive, like you say hopefully 3rd time lucky


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jo, I'm so sorry about your bfn


----------

